# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Nano - "Voyager"

## Alfredo R Deus

Boas.

Estou a montar um nano-reef como 1ª experiência em água salgada.

Data de montagem: 23-04-2006
Dimensões: 50(c) x 30(a) x 25(p) - Volume - 37.5 litros
Rocha viva: 10Kg (Indonésia e Brasil)
Areão de Coral: 7Kg

Com isto tudo, só sobra 20 litros de água.

1 PH Lifetech 1200 - 600 l/H
1 PH Hagen 301 - 650 l/H
1 Aquecedor Hydor 50W
1 Calha Lifetech 40cms 2 x 18W (T5) - 10.000K

A rocha viva já trazia um zoanthos, vários espirógrafos, um verme vermelho parecido com uma centopeia (só o vi 1 vez), macro-algas e uma aiptasia. Entretanto tentei injectar sumo de limão na aiptásia, não sei é se a apanhei a jeito. As macro-algas parecem crescer quase de hora a hora

Manutenção: Reposição dia sim dia não com água destilada e trocas parciais semanais de 15% de água do mar.







Algumas dúvidas:

- Que tipo de corais e afins posso colocar que sejam adequados a este aquário (volume/iluminação/equipamento/manutenção) - preferência por cores desde o vermelho escuro a laranja;

- Sugestões para fauna? Isto suportará qualquer coisa como 2 peixes (será possível 2 Amphiprion frenatus?), 1 camarão, 2 ermitas e 4 burries? É melhor 1 frenatus sozinho ou 2 dão-se bem?

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Cuidado com a água distilada. Geralmente é armazenada em contentores de cobre e poderá estar a contaminar-te a água.

É preferivel água de osmose.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado pelo aviso.

Uma vez que para já não tenho nenhum sistema de osmose, que características deverá ter por exemplo a água da torneira ou outras para poderem ser usadas como água de reposição?

----------


## Miguel Serôdio

Eu uso agua da turneira para reposição a cerca de um ano e tal.
Abraço,

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Miguel:Eu na altura em que comprei água destilada, confiei no que vinha no rótulo do garrafão acerca de ser adequada para aquários. Entretanto tenho andado a ler posts em forums de muita gente que também usa água de torneira. Os efeitos devem variar de local pra local. Talvez águas à partida pouco mineralizadas, sem nitratos nem fosfatos sejam relativamente seguras?

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Já agora, tenho uma aiptasia que injectei com sumo de limão sem lhe fazer grande mossa. Como ela está próxima do areão, será que vem grande mal ao mundo ou à aiptasia se eu a enterrar?

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas




> Entretanto tenho andado a ler posts em forums de muita gente que também usa água de torneira. Os efeitos devem variar de local pra local. Talvez águas à partida pouco mineralizadas, sem nitratos nem fosfatos sejam relativamente seguras?


Alfredo a água da torneira aqui nos Açores tem muito poucos sais dissolvidos. A Dureza Total aqui ronda os 1-2, suponho que no continente este valor seja muito superios talvez em torno dos 10.
A Madeira tal como os Açores são ilhas vulcânicas portanto suponho que os valores sejam semelhantes.
Agora atenção a uma coisa, o facto das águas serem pouco ou muito mineralizadas nada tem a haver com o facto de terem nitratos ou fosfatos. 

PS: Parto-me a rir quando vejo donas de casa aqui nos Açores a comprar Calgon :yb624:  .

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado pela dica, Carlos.

Apesar da Madeira ser mais antiga que os Açores, as rochas aqui são principalmente neutras.

Agora é que me ocorreu que eu tenho um aquário de ciclídeos africanos e tenho que adicionar grandes quantidades de sais para conseguir níveis de GH e KH aceitáveis.

Os nitratos estão a 0 na água da torneira que testei. Ainda não consegui arranjar um teste de fosfatos por aqui, mas vou ver se os testo.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

A aiptásia estava instalada num buraco de tal forma, que quando se recolhia (espero estar a usar o tempo de verbo correcto) deixava de a ver por completo. Usei um isqueiro pra queimar o interior do buraco e ainda esgravatei com uma chave de fendas em brasa. A ver...

Já agora, gostava de saber se alguém me pode aconselhar em relação ao nº de peixes para este setup: 1 clarkii pequeno ou 2? Esta semana vou tentar que me mandem de Lisboa, juntamente com um Lysmata amboinensis ou debelius e umas xenias. Qual dos 2 camarões normalmente é menos timido quando sozinho?

Eu tenho tentado manter a rocha viva deitando alguma comida. As macro-algas têm crescido e as filamentosas parecem estar a "secar".

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Optei por dois clarkiis pequenos, com um plano B caso as coisas comecem a dar pro torto, seja por excesso de carga biológica, seja por agressividade: arranjar um aquário um pouco maior.

Num aquário de água doce penso que o excesso de carga biológica poderia ser detectado pelo aparecimento de amónia ou nitritos ou descontrolo de nitratos.

Aqui será a mesma coisa?

----------


## Miguel Serôdio

> Já agora, tenho uma aiptasia que injectei com sumo de limão sem lhe fazer grande mossa. Como ela está próxima do areão, será que vem grande mal ao mundo ou à aiptasia se eu a enterrar?


Olá, 
Eu nunca queimei aptasias nem nada disso eu sempre usei factors biologicos como os Peixes borboleta e os Lysmata wurdemanni, digo te deu resultado.
Abraço,

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Como só posso ter uma fauna extremante limitada, não queria ter que escolher uma espécie devido à sua relação com as aiptasias... ainda mais era só uma.

Mas entretanto mudei para um aquário com o dobro do volume. Assim acho que já poderei manter 2 peixes.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Entretanto aqui vai uma foto do novo aquário: 70x30x40



Uma xenia azul(?)

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Olá.
Acho que fizeste bem em aumentar a litragem, além de ficar melhor estéticamente, podes manter mais peixes, e os parâmetros da água tornam-se mais estáveis. Quanto ás aptasias, também estava a ficar com uma pequena praga delas, mas arranjei logo 2 lysmata seticaudata, e pelo menos não as tenho visto. 
Espero que tenhas boa sorte com as xenias, não são bem azuis, mas puxam uns tons.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Pelo menos agora tenho espaço pra colocar corais. As xenias ainda têm mais de castanho do que de azul, mas ao longo do dia têm vindo a ganhar cor.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Alfredo,

o aquário está bonito...relativamente à agua destilada...sempre podes comprar água destilada da farmácia...está indicado no rótulo que é feita a parteir de osmose inversa...tenho utilizado e nunca tive problemas.

Eu também estou no inicio, mas nao será cedo para colocar xénias? e pensar em peixes?

Um abraço

----------


## Paulo Sousa

> Optei por dois clarkiis pequenos, com um plano B caso as coisas comecem a dar pro torto, seja por excesso de carga biológica, seja por agressividade: arranjar um aquário um pouco maior.
> 
> Num aquário de água doce penso que o excesso de carga biológica poderia ser detectado pelo aparecimento de amónia ou nitritos ou descontrolo de nitratos.
> 
> Aqui será a mesma coisa?


Sim mas não te esqueças de uma coisa que é um aquario de agua do mar e com um volume tão pequeno as coisas mudam muito depressa sobretude que é o teu primeiro aquario se compreendi.
Ai en Portugal,Madeira,Açores pode ser diferente mas aqui na Suiça onde eu vivo o pessoal desconcelha os aquarios com menos de 200l para o primeiro aquario.
Por isso fas muita atenção com a temperatura  ph etc...
Que com poucos litros os parametros mudam muito depressa.
Boa Sorte para o teu futuro.
Paulo

----------


## Paulo Sousa

E se te posso dar um conselho espera pelo menos dois meses para meteres os peixes senão te vais arrepender.
A uma coisa muitos de nós erram é metem os peixes muito cedo,os peixes morrem e depois disem que o problema vem do vendedor ou do peixe,mas esquecem que o problema vem do fato que não fiseram as coisas como deve ser.
Eu propio fis assim por que fui mal informado.
Depois quando fis como deve ser passou-se tudo como deve ser.
O sucesso com os aquarios é : paciência,paciência,paciência.
Coragem e BOA SORTE

Claro isto é so o meu ponto de vista cada um faz como quer e lhe apetece.

----------


## Paulo Sousa

[QUOTE=Alfredo R Deus]Eu tenho tentado manter a rocha viva deitando alguma comida.QUOTE]
E quem te disse que deverias meter comida para as pedras?
So começas a dar comida quando tiveres animais dentro,deixa o ciclo se fazer por ele mesmo e com o tempo.

----------


## António Frazão

Olá Alfredo,
Como alguns membros já o disseram penso ser um pouco cedo para peixes e tambem para camarões, principalmente os camarões há uma grande probabilidade de morrerem pois são muito sensiveis a valores altos de Nitratos, ora como o aquário é muito recente, tem picos de nitratos o que pode ser fatal para os camarões.

A meu ver, deverias apenas pensar em peixes/camarões quando o aquário já tiver a ciclar à 2/3meses.
Cumprimentos
António

----------


## Eduardo Mata

olá,eu tive um aquario de 38l montado durante 1 ano e meio,mas não aconcelho,pois todos os parametros mudam muito depressa,fizeste bem em aumentar,mas mesmo assim é pequeno...
ainda é muito cedo para povoares o aquario,deixa o maturar uns meses,se tiveres hipotece pede a alguem com um aquario maturado um pouco de substracto e ou frags de rv,vai ajudar...boa sorte e (como o paulo diz)paciencia,paciencia,paciencia! fica aqui o link do meu antigo micro nano reef:
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=1050

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado a ambos.

A rocha viva que coloquei no meu aquário já estava ciclada, por isso se eu não colocasse algo a produzir amónia, morriam as bactérias existentes. Nos primeiros dias, calculo que a parte da rocha que morreu durante o transporte tenha servido para a manter viva. Nos dias seguintes tive o cuidado de ir colocando alguma comida. Por isso penso, e corrijam-me se estiver errado, devia ter entrado um peixe tão cedo quanto possível.

Já passei por uma situação em que tive que montar um aquário num dia e meter 20 e tal peixes de uma assentada no dia seguinte. Tive que andar a fazer TPA's de 300 litros a balde por um percurso com escadas com mais de 100 metros diariamente pros manter vivos.

A razão pra entrarem 2 peixes ao mesmo tempo teve a ver com a maior possibilidade de se darem bem dessa forma. 

Mas as coisas não correram bem e acho que devia ter pedido mais referências sobre a loja. Quando os fui buscar ao Aeroporto, um já vinha morto e o outro também não vinha muito católico. Ou seja, pra já fica o Amphiprion xanthurus, se sobreviver e um Lysmata debelius.

Obrigado pela dica da farmácia. Vou comparar preços. Eu liguei para um fabricante, explicaram-me o processo (osmose inversa seguido de permuta iónica) e garantiram-me que não há contentores de cobre envolvidos.

Em relação aos aquários pequenos serem mais complicados de manter... depende do ponto de vista. Num aquário deste tipo, sem escumador, com manutenção baseada em filtragem biológica por rocha viva, pouca carga biológica e TPA's cumpridas religiosamente, espero que não seja muito complicado.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Alfredo

Tenho acompanhado o teu post.
Quanto às questões, vou tentar dar uma ajuda:




> A rocha viva que coloquei no meu aquário já estava ciclada, por isso se eu não colocasse algo a produzir amónia, morriam as bactérias existentes.


Não é necessário provocar amónia para alimentar a rocha. Percebo o teu ponto de vista, mas a rocha não morre assim. E o que queremos é erradicar a amónia inicial do ciclo e não mantê-la. Isso só atrasa as coisas.

Também não acho necessário que entre logo um peixe, embora dantes se aconselhavasse isso para acelerar o ciclo. Hoje não




> Em relação aos aquários pequenos serem mais complicados de manter... depende do ponto de vista. Num aquário deste tipo, sem escumador, com manutenção baseada em filtragem biológica por rocha viva, pouca carga biológica e TPA's cumpridas religiosamente, espero que não seja muito complicado.


Os aquários pequenos são muito mais sensíveis às variações de parâmetros (costuma dizer-se que o aumento de volume dilui os problemas), mas concordo contigo que, com uma boa rotina, não são assim tão complicados de manter.
Eu também mantenho um nano sem escumador, apenas com religiosas TPA´s semanais de 10% e adição de kalkwasser na reposição (1 a 2x por semana) e tem corrido bem.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

A ver se eu percebo isto:

Vamos imaginar a seguinte situação: Um aquário já ciclado é desmontado e remontado imediatamente (por exemplo numa situação de aumento do volume do aquário). Em princípio não deve haver grande perturbação no ciclo, mesmo que exista uma grande mudança de água.

Então, num aquário novo não pode haver 2 caminhos, ou seja, seguir o ciclo desde o início ou introduzir todos os intervenientes do ciclo de uma vez(produtores de amónia e bactérias nitrificantes) de uma vez e tentar que o ciclo entre directamente para uma fase mais adiantada?

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Alfredo
Penso que nao a mesma coisa pq mesmo que meteas mais agua no sistema tas utilizar grande parte da agua do aquario antigo e da areia onde se encontram as bacterias,muitas delas vao a vida mas grande parte penso que nao morre, pq eu faz fiz mudança assim e ouve etapas que para ja nao as tive no meu aqua.

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Vamos imaginar a seguinte situação: Um aquário já ciclado é desmontado e remontado imediatamente (por exemplo numa situação de aumento do volume do aquário). Em princípio não deve haver grande perturbação no ciclo, mesmo que exista uma grande mudança de água.


Certo, desde que seja mesmo "imediatamente". Mesmo assim, pode haver mortes de alguns organismos, o que provocará amónia...




> Então, num aquário novo não pode haver 2 caminhos, ou seja, seguir o ciclo desde o início ou introduzir todos os intervenientes do ciclo de uma vez(produtores de amónia e bactérias nitrificantes) de uma vez e tentar que o ciclo entre directamente para uma fase mais adiantada?


Não sei se percebi bem a questão.
Num aquário novo, terás quase inevitalvemente alguma amónia inicial. Mais não seja pelas mortes de alguns organismos no transporte da rocha.

As bacterias - quer as nitrificantes, quer as desnitrificantes - têm uma capacidade de multiplicação espantosa desde que exista uma boa cultura inicial. 
O problema num aquário novo é, precisamente, essa cultura incial.
Por isso, não há necessidade de provocar (mais) amónia, a que as bactérias no início de vida do aquário poderão não conseguir corresponder.

----------


## António Frazão

Olá Alfredo, 
mais uma razão para teres calma com os peixes é mesmo o transporte, quanto tempo os peixes ficam nos sacos?
Se não tens a àgua do teu aquário ciclada e em muito boas condições, tens ainda mais probabilidades de morrerem.
Em relação ao que estavas a dizer, no caso de mudança de aquário e de usar tudo do anterior, penso que mesmo com a areia toda viva ou quase toda, rocha mais que curada e maturada, e alguma àgua, mesmo assim eu não colocaria logo logo logo peixes.
Acho que te estás a precipitar, é preciso ter paciência!
Já agora como está o peixe?
cumprimentos.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado João e António,

Isto não foi uma questão de falta de paciência, eu até com espirógrafos e caracois me divirto  :Smile: 

Eu estava a tentar que a cultura de bactérias existente nos 10 Kg de rocha que estavam "habituadas" a processar uma carga biológica razoável, não morressem à fome com falta de amónia e nitritos. O raciocínio foi: parte da colónia de bactérias morreu no transporte (umas 4 ou 5 horas) em conjunto com outros organismos e isso assegurava um fornecimento amónia durante os primeiros dias.

O peixe hoje tá um bocadinho melhor, apesar de ainda não sair facilmente da superfície, parece que a "força" que o puxa pra cima é menor. E já come.

A xenia parece estar com bom aspecto e a ganhar pouco a pouco mais azul e o debelius apesar de não visitar a parte da frente do aquário, tem comido.

Os nitritos têm-se mantido a 0.1 ou abaixo. Os nitratos andam entre os 5 e os 10.

Se tudo correr bem, pra semana vou pensar em colocar mais um coral pequeno e complementar a equipa de limpeza existente (4 caracois) com alguns ermitas pequeninos. Vou seguir o vosso conselho e só volto a pensar em colocar mais um peixe lá pra final de Junho ou Julho. A ideia é que o aquário fique só com 2 peixes mesmo.

----------


## António Frazão

O teu raciocinio até tem o seu sentido, mas eu sou apologista de nos dois primeiros meses não colocar peixe.
Se queres precipitar a amonia podes colocar nassários ( não muitos ), e de vez em quando colocares um bocado de camarão congelado no fundo, eles agarram-se logo todos a ele. Penso que tenha o mesmo efeito que o peixe apenas são mais resistentes os nassários.
Boa sorte para o peixe.
cumprimentos
PS: -A cor da xénia vai ficar mesmo castanha, pelo menos nunca vi nenhuma azul, normalmente tem tons azulados quando está mirrada ou ainda fechada. Nos primeiros dias é normal.
- Os Debelius e tambem Amboinensis quando estão sozinhos tornam-se mais timidos, experimenta arranjar um parceiro para esse, talvez fique mais desinibido.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Pois, nos próximos tempos vou só complementar a equipa de limpeza com ermitas pequenos e nassários e aumentar devagar a população de corais.

A xénia tem uns reflexos azuis e é rasteira. Parece que poderia dar uma boa casa pro palhaço, assim ele sobreviva. Ainda anda à superfície. O Debelius não parece assustado com a minha presença (o aquário também é visível por trás). Já o vi vir à superfície comer, mas pra frente do aquário é que não vem.

Estou a vigiar os nitritos e nitratos pra ver se percebo em que fase do ciclo isto vai.

Nitratos à volta de 10 e Nitritos a 0.1

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

A água que ando a recolher no mar tem uma densidade muito alta, aproximando-se dos 1.030 e eu tenho sempre que compensar com água destilada.

Será que isso tem a ver com os problemas de flutuabilidade do peixe?

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Aqui vão umas fotos.







- Tapete de xenia "azul" (com boa vontade e muito franzir de olhos) ao centro, rodeada de rochas pequenas pra se expandir e servir pra trocas.

- Montipora digitata ao centro (obrigado Ricardo Rodrigues)

- Sinularia brassica à esquerda (obrigado José Francisco Duarte)

- 2 Sarcos amarelos com xenias castanhas à volta (estas pulsam  :Smile:  ) e um actinodiscus vermelho com pontos purpura à direita (obrigado Gustavo Figueiredo).

O peixinho tá melhor mas ainda nah passa de meio do aquário pra baixo.

Estou a lutar contra as cianobactérias e algas (e elas lutam entre elas). Tou a fazer TPA's de 15% de 5 em 5 dias e aumentei a circulação ao nível da areia.

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Tá ter um bom começo.
Talvez mais um pouco de rovha viva não fizesse mal.
Boa sorte com essas mudas
Abraço
Gustavo

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Pois... a rocha foi calculada pra um aquário com metade da litragem, agora precisa de mais uns 10Kg de rocha

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Alterei a iluminação. Arranjei uma calha 2xHQI 150W + actinicas para o aqua de ciclídeos africanos e passei a calha com 4xT5 de 36W pro nano. Resultado: tive que ligar um cooler de PC pra arrefecer o aquário.

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Muito boa escolha :Pracima:  
Essa iluminação vai revolucionar o aqua.
È claro que vais ter problemas com o excesso de calor mas, parece que já tinhas tudo pensado. :Coradoeolhos:  
Vê é se não há muitas oscilações na temperatura. Podesse tornar perigoso
Abraço
Gustavo

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Pois isto tá um bocado perigoso: ar condicionado (com 3 computadores e quase 600 watts de iluminação dos aquários teve que ser) e cooler a puxar pra baixo, calha e termostato a puxar pra cima... Vou ver se descubro o que tá a acontecer à temperatura ao longo do dia.

Entretanto continuo a assistir ao que parece ser uma luta entre diversos tipos de algas e cianobacterias. Quando uma parece estar a ganhar demasiado terreno, intervenho e arranco o que anda em excesso. Continuo a fazer TPA's a cada 5 dias.

Entretanto há uns tempos atrás o amphiprion xanthurus apareceu coberto de pontos brancos. Tirei um UV de 36 watts de outro aquário e deixei-o ligado. Voltei passadas 2 horas e a temperatura tinha subido 4 graus devido ao UV, mas o palhaço já não tinha ponto branco nenhum. Entretanto, agora vi um único ponto branco na barbatana. Já não tenho o UV porque a fonte de alimentação avariou e tá a caminho da Alemanha.

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

De facto, tens que manter essa temperatura estável.
Essas algas todas são normais num aqua com tão pouco tempo.
Na minha opinião devias reduzir o numero de TPA´s e deixar esse aqua estabilizar.
Depois de estabilizar, retomas as TPA´s e as algas vão perder força. Possivelmente esses pontos nos peixes é devido ao stress de tanta TPA. 
Falta cor no aqua, ou seja, coralina e quado esta aparecer o aqua estará no bom caminho de estabilizar... Adicionar Kalk e Ca atá aos parametros normais...
Tambem acho que é cedo para meter qualquer tipo de peixe.
Abraço
Gustavo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Alfredo,

Penso que o mais importante nas TPA´s é a rotina. Se não fizeres mudas radicais, nenhum peixe ou coral se ressente e, a pouco e pouco, vais estabilizando o aquário.
Estabelece uma rotina (por exemplo, 10% semanais ou 15% de 10-10 dias) e segue-a escrupulosamente. O resto, vem com o tempo. A guerra entre os vários tipos de micro-alga e as cyanos é normal nesta fase.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Eu estava a fazer TPA's mais frequentemente por duas razões: porque pelo que li, por um lado era uma forma de controlar as cianobactérias e por outro, as "guerras" entre algas e cianobactérias deixam alguma matéria em decomposição.

Então vou voltar aos 10 litros semanais e ver se arranjo mais rocha viva e troco um dos 2 peixes por um coral.

O palhaço hoje não tinha nenhum ponto. Espero que não seja devido ao ciclo de reprodução dos pontos brancos.

Obrigado pela ajuda.

----------


## Antonio Fernandes

Alfredo:
Já resolveste com as aiptasias ? Eu resolvi com Kalkwasser muito concentrado : tira-se a rocha da água e com uma pequena seringa coloca-se em cima da dita. Depois é preciso lavar bem a zona. Qualquer ponta que fique são novos seres. 

Eu tenho um aquário com uma volume parecido ao teu desde final do ano passado ( tinha um com 20 litros total e esse sim era pequeno!). No meu caso coloquei no aquário alguns camarões da nossa costa . Sempre ajudam a limpar e dão animação. Na Madeira nao existem camarões nas poças de maré baixa ? A minha experiência com peixes é pequena mas os claarkii ... são animais muito simpaticos mas bastante agressivos. Por outro animal com eles em pouco espaço é muito dificil. Mesmo aos camarões ele mostra quem manda!

Boa sorte e vai dando noticias
Um abraço
AF

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Boas António.

Em relação às aiptásias... apareceram-me 3 pequenas. Usei o método do isqueiro na rocha (ainda não tenho Kalk). Só não sei se este método deixa bocados soltos que possam dar origem a outras.

Em relação a tamanhos de aquários, há alturas em que tenho saudades do 1º que montei com 50cms (este tem 70). Com 3 rochas estava cheio e pra mim, espectacular. Mas este tem mais hipóteses de ser saudável.

Este clarkii (pelo que sei o xanthurus é um clarkii) ainda e muito pequeno, tem uns 3 cms, se tanto e calculo que não cresça tanto como tudo isso num aquário pequeno. O camarão é várias vezes maior que ele. Actualmente é difícil imaginá-lo a fazer mal a uma mosca, tomara ele que nah faça vento  :Smile:  Mas calculo que venha a ser impossível colocar outro clarkii aqui.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Tenho estado a assistir à procissão dos diversos tipos de algas pelo aquário. Neste momento são as algas castanhas, semelhantes a cabelos, por vezes com mais de 10cms de comprimento. Mas estão a atacar tudo. As xenias azuis andam meio retraídas meio enleadas naquilo, os 2 sarcos pequenos também. Um deles está parcialmente coberto e sempre quero ver se consegue abrir. Hoje reduzi a iluminação para metade. A água não tem fosfatos, e tem níveis de nitritos e nitratos baixos.

Vale a pena fazer alguma coisa ou é melhor deixar seguir e continuar a fazer as TPA's semanais?

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Tenho estado a assistir à procissão dos diversos tipos de algas pelo aquário. Neste momento são as algas castanhas, semelhantes a cabelos, por vezes com mais de 10cms de comprimento. Mas estão a atacar tudo. As xenias azuis andam meio retraídas meio enleadas naquilo, os 2 sarcos pequenos também. Um deles está parcialmente coberto e sempre quero ver se consegue abrir. Hoje reduzi a iluminação para metade. A água não tem fosfatos, e tem níveis de nitritos e nitratos baixos.
> 
> Vale a pena fazer alguma coisa ou é melhor deixar seguir e continuar a fazer as TPA's semanais?


Boas...

Em relação às algas estarem a cobrir corais, acho que as deves arrancar... pois podem trazer problemas e mesmo a morte aos ditos, podes também removê-las dos vidros e rochas! As TPA's, continua todas as semanas com 10%... 

A questão dos fosfatos estarem a zero, como vês não que dizer nada em relação à existência de algas, uma vez que elas tb se "alimentam" de silicatos e que neste caso não analizás-te e provavelmente a água do teu aqua tem!

Pode ainda ser caso de existir um falso negativo! Visto teres algas que se alimentam dos ditos e podem ir consumindo-os à medida que vão aparecendo, daí dar 0... 

De qualquer forma é perfeitamente normal ao ínicio... Como já disse, vai fazendo TPA's com H2O de OI e elas vão desaparecendo, à medida que vão extinguindo os nutrientes! 

Boa Sorte para ti e para o teu aqua!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado pela ajuda. Vou remover o que puder. As xenias azuis é que é complicado.

Isto parece que está a ser por fases. 1º as macro algas. Depois as verdes filamentosas. A seguir as cianobacterias. Agora as castanhas (felizmente as ciano foram-se). Com tanta alga, penso que em breve os recursos que elas usam, sejam eles quais forem, desaparecem, a menos que venham na água do mar.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Obrigado pela ajuda....
> 
> Isto parece que está a ser por fases. 1º as macro algas. Depois as verdes filamentosas. A seguir as cianobacterias. Agora as castanhas (felizmente as ciano foram-se). Com tanta alga, penso que em breve os recursos que elas usam, sejam eles quais forem, desaparecem, a menos que venham na água do mar.


Boas...

Não tens que agradecer, o pessoal "anda" aqui para a entreajuda, só com esse espírito, vamos lonje!!

Em relação a essa sequência, há aí qualquer coisa fora de sítio... "1º as macro algas"... Enfim, claro que é possível (aconteceu), mas elas tinham que vir na rocha, pois caso contrário não seriam essas as primeiras a aparecer!!

De qualquer maneira, se ainda tiveres algumas macro algas (caso não sejam prejudiciais) deixa ficar, pois competem directamente com as filamentosas e ajudam a ganhar a batalha contra estas últimas.

Em relação a TPA's, sinceramente prefiro H2O de OI e sal sintético...   :SbOk5:   :SbOk2:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Pois, alguns tipos de macro algas já vinham na rocha e desenvolveram-se muito rápido. O que se tornou uma praga inicialmente foram umas tipo trepadeira com bolinhas com 1mm de diametro. Mas por 3 vezes eu arranquei e acho que as cianobactérias e as algas castanhas terminaram o trabalho. Mas quando as coisas acalmarem, tenho a certeza que voltam.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Depois de as xenias azuis terem sido dizimadas, sobraram alguns mini-pólipos desgarrados noutras rochas.

E depois de uma anémona (sulcata) ter dado cabo do debelius, devolvi-a ao mar.

O Miguel Correia esteve por aqui e ajudou-me a refazer o hardscape:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Estou a pensar em juntar 7 ou 8 kg de rocha. Talvez morta, há por aqui uns basaltos muito porosos que deve dar pra aproveitar.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Alfredo

Em minha opinião não necessitas mais rocha.
Eventualmente se passares a observar que os nitratos não estão a baixar, podes aumentar o substrato.

Chegaram as algas verdes, bom sinal. As algas verdes simplesmente nos indicam que o sistema começa a estar pronto para suportar vida.

Esse novo layout está encontado ao vidro de tráz? Se sim, por mim fica reprovado  :HaEbouriffe:  , se não...muito bom.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado Julio.

O Miguel chamou-me a atenção também ao problema da circulação quando estávamos a colocar as rochas.

O layout está encostado ao vidro de trás em poucos pontos e há boa circulação na parte traseira, até mesmo ao nível da areia. As rochas distam entre 3 a 7 cms do vidro. Só na zona superior é que as rochas pequenas estão mais próximas do vidro.

Há bastante circulação ao nível da areia na parte de trás devido aos dois buracos no layout ao centro e à direita e também por a zona da extrema esquerda estar pouco obstruída.



Algas verdes sempre tive demais (macro-algas). O que começou recentemente foi a alga coralina que começou a popular os vidros, bombas e rochas.

Em relação às rochas, actualmente devo ter uns 12 Kg e estava a pensar que como não tenho escumador mais uma meia duzia de Kg ia ajudar. E como o layout não tem muitos sitio para apoiar mais corais, estava a pensar criar uma zona do lado direito.

No que respeita a estética, acho que acentuava a assimétria.



Tanto quanto me apercebo, normalmente não existe grande cuidado com a escolha de cores na montagem dos aquários de água salgada. No meu caso embirrei com os verdes e azuis e todas as cores fluorescentes. As xenias azuis ficam porque na realidade são castanho-rosadas com reflexos cinza-azulados, que se notam principalmente quando estão fechadas. Neste momento só tenho pólipos minusculos em 4 rochas.

E acho que como é a minha 1ª experiência em água salgada, não quero mais corais duros, nem SPS nem LPS.



Os 2 sarcophytons estão prai a 2 cms um do outro e rodeado de xenias (na foto estavam recolhidos pq a mudança de layout tinha sido recente). Algum problema nisso?

Isto ficava melhor assim, mas não é possível  :Smile:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo Alfredo ola) 


Em minha opinião, tudo depende da carga orgânica a que vamos sujeitar o sistema.

Essa carga é tão mais elevada de acordo essencialmente a quantidade de peixes no aquario. Tendo a consciência das limitações do sistema, em especial vindas da litragem que comporta, não me parece demais relevante o uso do escumador ou não, assim como a necessidade de introdução de mais rocha.

É a quantidade de peixes que estimula directamente o aumento de detritos, assim como a necessidade de introdução de alimentação no sistema. Quase que poderia garantir que esse aquario com um casal de  ocellaris, tinha futuro, o problema a maioria da vezes é entender até onde o sistema tem capacidade por si de reciclar a carga orgânica produzida nele.

Nesta fase inicial, o auto-controlo na introdução de peixes penso ser fundamental para o sucesso do sistema.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado mais uma vez, Julio.

Como se vê na foto, o peixe é pequeno, tem apenas 3 cms e não tenho notado crescimento nenhum.

Umas dúvidas: 

- tanto quanto me tenho apercebido, normalmente quado se fala em carga orgânica, fala-se principalmente nos peixes e não nos invertebrados. Camarões, ermitas e corais têm um peso desprezável quando se faz contas à carga orgânica? Se sim, isso é devido ao facto de se introduzir alimentação só para os peixes?

- Os amphiprion xanthurus não são dos palhaços mais fáceis de encontrar. Uma vez que gostaria de introduzir mais um palhaço mais tarde e não tenho interesse em reproduzi-los, os palhaços podem formar casal com qualquer outra espécie de palhaço ou tenho que ir à procura de um da mesma espécie ou parente próximo como o clarkii?

----------


## António Frazão

Olá Alfredo, não conheço essa espécie em especial, mas penso que colocares outra espécie mesmo que fosse num aquario muito maior, iria haver problemas.
Colocar num aquario pequeno como o teu, duas espécies diferentes penso ser dificil. Se não conseguires encontrar outro da mesma espécie coloca um gobiodon okinawae ou então um yellow goby com um alpheus.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Umas dúvidas: 
> 
> - tanto quanto me tenho apercebido, normalmente quado se fala em carga orgânica, fala-se principalmente nos peixes e não nos invertebrados. Camarões, ermitas e corais têm um peso desprezável quando se faz contas à carga orgânica? Se sim, isso é devido ao facto de se introduzir alimentação só para os peixes?


Olá Alfredo,
é verdade que grande parte da matéria orgânica produzida num aquário, é devido aos peixes, mas não é de despresar toda a restante! Não é apeas devdo á alimentação dos peixes, apesar de esta ter um peso considerável.




> - Os amphiprion xanthurus não são dos palhaços mais fáceis de encontrar. Uma vez que gostaria de introduzir mais um palhaço mais tarde e não tenho interesse em reproduzi-los, os palhaços podem formar casal com qualquer outra espécie de palhaço ou tenho que ir à procura de um da mesma espécie ou parente próximo como o clarkii?


Penso que o peixe que tens, é um _Amphipion ocellaris_, mas preto.
Segundo o Aquário Vasco da Gama, o _Amphiprion xanthutus_ é um sinónimo dado á especie _Amphiprion clarkii_: http://www.aquariovgama.pt/aquariolo...ionclarkii.pdf

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado a ambos.

Estive a ler a ficha do Aquário Vasco da Gama e eles até falam num casal de clarkii e frenatus  :Smile: 

Ele foi vendido como xanthurus mas pode sempre haver enganos. Ele não é todo preto, a cara e peito são laranjas daí que não me pareça um ocellaris preto.

A informação que eu tinha até ao momento é que o xanthurus é uma população da espécie clarkii. Está correcta?

Assim sendo, acho que não vou arriscar colocar outro peixe palhaço com ele a menos que entretanto arranje mais um aquário de água salgada  :Smile:  para onde possa mudar um dele se não se derem.

Tenho praqui ao lado um aquário de 840 litros com ciclideos africanos e podia mudá-los pra um de 600, podia ser que não reclamassem muito.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Em duas horas a olhar pro meu nano-reef ainda deu pra assistir a uns quantos dramas da vida real.

- Um pequeno ermita de patas listadas verde e branco empoleira-se numa rocha e começa a tentar apanhar uns pólipos de um sarcophiton. Os pólipos vão-se recolhendo e ele vai-se esticando. Salta pra cima do sarcophyton e começa a se banquetear. Jogo a mão lá dentro e ele vem a contra gosto, com as pinças agarradas ao sarco. Mando-o pra frente do aquário.

 - Um caramujo monta-se num ermita de patas brancas e começa a dar-lhe voltas como num número de circo. O ermita vira-se e tenta defender-se do "ataque" do caramujo. A certa altura desiste, larga a concha e foge. Já longe e "nu", enterra-se deixando os olhos de fora. Coloco a concha ao pé do local onde ele se enterrou. Tive que afastar do tal ermita mais pequeno, que estava interessado na concha vazia. Passado uma hora ele muda-se para a sua concha original.

- Tenho 2 lysmatas seticaudata há 1 semana, que adquiri para fazer frente a uma infestação de aiptasias. Ainda não tinham comido nenhuma. Parei as bombas para alimentar o único peixe que tenho (foi-me vendido como amphiprion xanthurus, mas desconfio que é um palhaço preto e branco) e comecei a ver os camarões mais activos. Resolvi deixar as bombas paradas durante mais um bocado. Ao passear mais pelo aquário, os seticaudata encontravam aiptasias medias e grandes. Eles assustavam-se e elas também. Passados uns 15 minutos consegui ver um deles debicar uma aiptasia muito pequena. Mas dada a reacção que têm às aiptasias medias e grandes, não os estou a ver a come-las.

- Com estas distrações todas a minha cadela aproxima-se do aquário e rouba um caramujo que estava a apanhar um banho de "sol" e parte-lhe parte da concha. Uma vez que a maior aiptasia do aquário andava a "queimar" o que eu penso ser um pólipo de parazoanthus, coloquei o que restou da concha a tapar o tunel da aiptasia. A concha encheu-se de vermes e a aiptasia conseguiu se esgueirar por um buraco de agulha pra voltar a atormentar o parazoanthus.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Alfredo,

os seticaudatas só irão comer as aiptásias se não existir outra fonte de comida! Os meus 2 eliminaram a praga de aiptásias que tinha (algumas com 7 cm de pé!)...mas para isso nunca lhes dei de comer...talvez tenhas que fazer  teu peixe passar fome...experimenta não lhe dar comida durante 1 semana!

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Boas notícias então.

Mas eu só lhe dou 4 a 5 bolinhas de dainichi baby por dia e ele apanha-as todas, nah sobra nada pros camarões. Assim sendo é mesmo necessário não dar comida ao peixe?

Tanto quanto me apercebo, há muita coisa pra comer no aquário, em parte devido à grande quantidade de algas que ainda tenho. As algas acumulam detritos e elas próprias geram detritos quando morrem.

Tenho umas macro-algas tipo trepadeira com bolinhas verdes com 1mm de diametro que me parece que estão a desaparecer, talvez sufocadas por algas verdes filamentosas. Parece-me que as filamentosas vão sendo atacadas por algas castanhas. Para além disso a halimeda e a caulerpa crescem bastante, mas de forma localizada. A alga coralina cresce bem, apesar de ainda não estar a usar kalk. O problema das algas parece que está a melhorar devagar. Mas enquanto houver algas, vai haver muita coisa pra comer.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Alfredo,

se o peixe papa tudo, não há problema! Tem cuidado com a halimeda e caleurpa, relativamente à 1ª existe aqui um fórum que indica a relação entre uma doença grave dos corais duros e esta alga. Quanto à 2ª ~, liberta alguns quimicos quando em contacto com corais. Eu tenho cleurpa...mas quero acabar com ela.

Um abraço

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado Bruno. Estive a ler o artigo.

Em relação à caulerpa, está na areia e não tem contacto com corais. Mudei uma montipora pra longe por causa disso.

Entretanto os seticaudata dedicam-se à caça de vermes. No aquário há uns tipo centopeia, metade pretos, metade vermelhos que têm estado a levar um desbaste. Por isso calculo que ainda se deva passar bastante tempo antes de passarem à salada de aiptasias.

O palhaço apareceu com pontos brancos de novo. Passou a procurar os seticaudata, que são 2,5 vezes maiores que ele, oferencendo-se para ser limpo. Os seticaudata por norma nah lhe passavam muito cartão. Mas uma altura um tentou agarrá-lo e a forma como o fez deu-me a ideia que não era só pra catar o peixe, que fugiu imediatamente.

Entretanto voltei a ligar o UV e respectiva ventoinha.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Alfredo,

se o peixe tem íctio, então algo está a "stressá-lo"...penso que terá a ver com os parametros da água...podes colocá-lo? Mais uma coisa, os pontos apareceram depois da TPA, ou tinha já passado vários dias? Quanto tempo levas a fazer uma TPA? lembra-te que tem que ser lenta.

Dá-lhe comidinha molhada de sumo de alho.

Um abraço

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Felizmente o UV é remédio santo. Mas vou fazer testes e depois coloco aqui pra ver se se descobre algo errado.

As TPA's têm sido um bocado à bruta. Normalmente às 2as feiras, retiro uns 13 litros de água, coloco 5 de água do mar seguidos de 3 de osmose mais 5 do mar. Os 3 de osmose são pra compensar a alta salinidade da água do mar. Mas tenho feito isto em menos de 5 minutos. Vou passar a ter mais calma.

O palhaço teve pontos brancos já por 3 vezes. A 3ª foi muito próxima da 2ª. Desliguei o UV e passados 2 ou 3 dias já tinha pontos brancos outra vez. Ontem voltei a ligar e hoje já não tem.

Vou experimentar molhar as bolinhas de comida em alho a ver se ele gosta.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Já dei nome ao aquário: "Pequeno mas Quente". Está proibida a entrada de corais ou peixes azuis ou verdes e todas as cores fluorescentes em geral. Privilegia-se os vermelhos, laranjas, amarelos, castanhos, brancos e purpuras. Só faltam as algas irem embora... nessa altura vejo o que faço à caulerpa e à halimeda.

Aqui vão umas fotos actualizadas:





Este ermita tem um animal qualquer agarrado à cabeça que lhe dá um ar militar de baixa patente:



Que variedade de sarcophyton é esta? (pergunto eu, não o palhaço)



E esta do canto superior esquerdo? E já agora eu tou cada vez mais com a ideia que este amphiprion é tanto xanthurus como eu. Foi-me vendido como tal, mas mais parece um ocellaris preto e branco.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Estive a fazer umas alterações e depois de procurar por todo o lado um sarco pequeno, passada mais de uma hora encontrei-o no chão. Espalmado. Pisei um sarco pequeno... 

Hipóteses de sobrevivência?

----------


## Eduardo Mata

> Estive a fazer umas alterações e depois de procurar por todo o lado um sarco pequeno, passada mais de uma hora encontrei-o no chão. Espalmado. Pisei um sarco pequeno... 
> 
> Hipóteses de sobrevivência?


boas,na minha opinião os sarcos como maioria dos corais moles,são muito resistentes,quando cortei o pé do meu,que estava numa rv grande,nasceu outro do restinho de pé que lá ficou...acho que o teu tem hipoteces de recuperar da pizadela!
abraço

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Espero que sim. Se sobreviver vai-se tornar uma variedade rara de sarco: Sarcophyton abanicus.

O aquário estava claustrofóbico com tanta rocha, vai daí voltei ao layout anterior com algumas alterações e muita monda. Ao menos agora já tenho um bocado de planície pra matar saudades de casa  :Smile:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Agora é que reparei que tenho um sarco em forma de coração do lado direito. Ele esteve entalado e ficou assim.

Até me espanta como na América ainda não os vendem assim, ou em forma de letras, estrelas e afins.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Novo layout:



A razão: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=4701

Isto vai ficar assim, durante mais de um mês até a rocha terminar de "cozinhar"

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Ficou uma única aiptásia de bom tamanho no aquário. As outras estão a cozinhar nas suas respectivas rochas. Segundo li, o processo também as elimina se for mesmo cumprido à risca.

Os seticaudata, com muito menos rochas pra pastar e sem ter o que comer, acabaram com a única aiptasia que tinha ficado.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

O processo de cozinhar as rochas acabou. Ainda não tenho certeza de ter erradicado a caulerpa racemosa. Daqui por uma semana, se ainda estiver por lá, deve aparecer.

Entretanto também tive alguns problemas com alguns corais porque ficaram demasiado tempo expostos ao ar enquanto os colava à rocha. Mas aqui vão umas fotos, já com 2 novos habitantes - 2 ocellaris normais. 

No que diz respeito a evolução da "dependência" posso dizer que desisti de construir um cubo de 70 x 70 x 70 e que resisti à tentação de adquirir cardinais de bangaii. Este nano ainda tem tanto para explorar e evoluir que não vale a pena apressar as coisas. Quero ver se fico uns bons tempos sem lhe fazer alterações e deixá-lo evoluir e entrar em velocidade de cruzeiro.

Entretanto a alga coralina levou um desbaste, quer nas rochas que estiveram no escuro quer no próprio aquário. Será devido à introdução de corais duros? Continuo sem escumador e fazendo reposições com kalk. Só limpo o vidro da frente de vez em quando pra ver se a estrela tem o que comer.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Aqui vai um esquema da distribuição de corais. Ainda é tudo muito pequeno, excepto a euphyllia. Quando e se crescerem logo se resolve. Por enquanto o meu mantra "Não gosto de aquários de água salgada grandes", repetido de manhã ao acordar e à noite antes de dormir tem surtido efeito.

Tentei criar zonas para diferentes tipos de corais para conseguir controlar as correntes adequadamente. A zona dos corais moles apesar de não ter corrente directa das bombas, tem uma circulação média. A dos LPS, fraca e a dos SPS tem uma bomba apontada directamente.


__________________________________________________  ______________

Zona dos corais moles:


__________________________________________________  ______________

Na zona dos SPS os corais estão bastante próximos uns dos outros. Espero que isto me traga problemas, porque significa que cresceram  :Smile: . Infelizmente alguns SPS's sofreram um bocado na colagem por terem ficado demasiado tempo em seco e vai demorar até que se recomponham, em especial a acropora millepora, a pocillopora e a desgraçada da montipora capricornis.


__________________________________________________  ______________

A zona dos LPS tem alguns moles misturados e as turbinarias estão a fazer sombra sobre 2 colónias de actinodiscus. A Euphylia por enquanto ainda não chega a tocar em ninguém, mas anda lá próximo.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Alfredo, atenção que tirando a Seriatopora Histryx e mais algumas excepções, os SPS não gostam de corrente laminar directa.  :Smile:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Tou a ver... então pra evitar isso a técnica é colocar outra bomba do lado oposto de forma às correntes de se cruzarem sobre a zona dos SPS criando correntes caóticas? Ou simplesmente noutro ângulo? Vou experimentar as duas hipóteses e ver qual resulta melhor.

Mas isto já começa a ser demasiada bomba num aquário tão pequeno. Bomba pra agitar a superfície, bomba pra movimentar atrás da rocha, 2 bombas pra criar correntes mais caóticas...

Vou experimentar estas 3 hipóteses a ver qual resulta melhor. Mas a 3ª implica meter a bomba na frente do aquário, o que fica feio todos os dias.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Em qualquer um dos casos as correntes são laminares! O problema é serem sempre constantes. Existem duas soluções - um wavemaker ou um closed loop ligado a um SCWD. A segunda hipótese, além de ser bastante mais barata é muito simples de se fazer. 

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

E eu a pensar que tinha terminado a fase de gastar dinheiro e que agora entrava na fase de peixinho vermelho no globo (mudar a água e deitar comida)... até já tinha mudado o meu avatar e tudo.

Umas coisas destas resolvem o problema?

http://www.hydor.it/inglese/flo.htm  Isto compra-se a menos de 10€

http://www.hydor.it/inglese/bioflo.htm

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

O bioflo será daquelas coisas que acumulam nitratos em água salgada? Ou tem algum efeito benéfico?

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Olá,

Nunca experimentei esse producto, mas ouvi dizer que tira um bocado a força das bombas. Mas é melhor esperares pela opinião de alguém que já tenha usado.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Eu já calculava que sim, no mínimo devido à força que tem que fazer pra mover o mecanismo, mas pode haver mais factores. Talvez usando bombas sobredimensionadas em relação ao que se pretende.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Já encomendei 3 bicharocos daqueles (só 2 são pro nano, um vai ficar bem junto a um prado de vallisnerias num aquário de ciclídeos africanos).

Comparado com o preço normal de qualquer coisa para um aquário salgado, os 7€ por peça faz daquilo um item tipo cerejas, é umas atrás das outras.

O que "ouvi" na net acerca dos Hydor Flo é que são excelentes para nanos e que efectivamente reduzem um pouco o caudal das bombas como a Leonor já tinha dito, por isso encomendei uma bomba regulável com um máximo de 1000l/h - um pouco mais potente do que as que actualmente tenho (2 x 650 l/h + 1 x 300 l/h). Só tenho que ter cuidado praquilo não me levantar a areia toda.

Depois de chegarem e de as instalar digo como aquilo se comporta. A euphyllia deve ficar parecida à Claudia Schiffer num anúncio da L'Oréal com os cabelos ao vento... sim, porque a euphillia também merece.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Alfredo,

podes indicar-me uma loja onde se pode adquirir isso?

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Andei à procura nas lojas portuguesas e não encontrei.

Na Aquaristikshop - Pumps - Accessories. Mas eu adquiro a esse preço (7.15€) porque não pago o IVA, daí que vás encontrar o preço acima dos 8.

Tens também no ebay nas seguintes lojas:

- http://stores.ebay.com/Seewasser-Shop (Pumpen - Filter)
- http://stores.ebay.com/Zoodiscount-Europa (Filter)

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Entretanto aqui fica um resumo da história... ainda não me tinha apercebido que tem sido tão atribulado... o que pode ser um bom sinal porque significa que não tem sido uma má viagem... ou pode ser um mau sinal porque tou a perder a memória e já não me lembrava dos maus bocados.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Desta lista de corais, quais são os mais urticantes e agressivos? Tendo em vista a disposição nas últimas 3 fotos da página anterior onde coloquei os nomes do corais, onde é que eu vou ter os piores problemas? 

O único que eu tenho certeza que é bastante agressivo é a euphyllia e por isso está isolada. A estrela ao passar pelos corais, passa-me a ideia de que a grande maioria é urticante demais.

As xenias também sei que não fazem mal a uma mosca e por outro lado já as vi a viver muito bem num aquário só com uma anémona com um tamanho capaz de provocar pesadelos e "tapetes" de aiptasias.

Cladiella
Gracilis
Palythoa
Sinularia
Sarcophyton
Zoanthus
Actinodiscus 
Clavularia rosa
Anthelias
Xenias
Pocillopora
Montiporas digitata laranja e vermelha
Montipora capricornis vermelha
Acropora staghorn
Acropora millepora
Euphyllia glabrescens
Turbinária peltata
Seratorpora hystrix
Seratorpora caliendrum

----------


## João Magano

> Palythoa
> Zoanthus


Upa Upa ! Puxadote !  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado. Quer dizer que os de pólipos maiores são os piores? Pensava que ia ser pior.

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Cladiella
> Gracilis
> Palythoa
> Sinularia
> Sarcophyton


Alfredo,
Além da Euphyllia que já referiste, destacaria estes. A Sinularia talvez um bocadinho menos que os demais

p.s.: já agora, é seriatopora

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Ok, vou ficar de olho nesse pessoal.

----------


## Paulo Sousa

> As xenias também sei que não fazem mal a uma mosca e por outro lado já as vi a viver muito bem num aquário só com uma anémona com um tamanho capaz de provocar pesadelos e "tapetes" de aiptasias.


Olà
Faz cuidado com os xenias.
Podem não sêr urticantes mas crescem com uma rapidez incrivel.
E sufocar os corais.
O meu cunhado teve que refazer o aquario por causa das Xenias.
Boa continuação

----------


## João Castelo

É verdade que as xénias se reproduzem com muita rapidez mas também se cortam quando for preciso.

Dá movimento ao aquario ( até chegam a dançar ) e não há stress.

abraço

JC

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Devido a já ter atravessado uns 3 ou 4 períodos de instabilidade, as minhas têm crescido muito devagar com períodos em quase desaparecem. Neste momento estão de excelente saúde mas são só dois molhinhos com 2 cms de altura.

Entretanto presenciei uma cena desgraçada: um ermita (o mais pequeno que tenho, com patas verdes listadas) atacou um sarco à traição e decepou-lhe uns pólipos. Aquilo foi mesmo um ataque muito rápido de quem sabia o que tava fazendo e a forma como o fez deu a ideia de que sabia muito bem o que fazia e que já tinha prática. A gandessissima besta!

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Hoje vi a casca de um debelius, mas ao contrário do que é normal nas mudas de casca, não estava abandonada, estava um ermita de volta dela. Morreu.

Ontem notei que o debelius tinhas algumas das antenas mais curtas do que era normal. Depois vi-o a andar próximo da euphyllia e a ficar com elas lá presas. Mas não fiquei com a ideia que a "cola" fosse forte, porque com um pequeno safanão ele descolava. Depois vi-o pular pra cima da euphyllia, ser agarrado e fugir. Foi o mesmo filme que se passou com o outro debelius que tinha aqui só que com uma anémona local.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Bom, não deve ser a euphyllia... o outro camarão (um seticaudata) mudou de casca e tá agora a dar as últimas. Os corais estão todos ok. Vou fazer umas medições de amónia, nitritos e nitratos. Pode ser que a morte do outro tenha sido demais para o aquário (sem escumador).

Já o coloquei numa rede pra não ser comido pelos ermitas e restante equipa de limpeza.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Voltei de férias pra constatar que perdi em toda a linha: a caulerpa racemosa está de volta, bem como as aiptasias... acho que vou ter que aceitar o facto que tenho que andar de vez em quando com as mãos dentro do aquário a arrancar molhos de caulerpa e a injectar kalk nas aiptasias. O problema é que tenho que arrancar a caulerpa sem ver o que tou a fazer, só por tacto, no meio dos corais todos, uma vez que só tenho acesso ao aquário por trás.

Bom, isto significa que vou desmontar o outro nano dedicado à caulerpa racemosa...

Por outro lado, ao menos, os corais parecem todos bem e a crescer a ritmo de bonsai, o que não me chateia muito porque o aquário é pequeno.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Entretanto tinha-me esquecido de dizer qualquer coisa sobre as Hydor Flo. 

Resulta mas corta um bom bocado o fluxo. Não me parece que tenha qualquer utilidade para aquários grandes uma vez que a potencia máxima de bomba recomendada é de 1200 l/h. Digamos que com a Hydor Flo montada, uma bomba de 1000 l/h parece mandar o mesmo fluxo de uma de 600 l/h. 

Tem também o inconveniente ser colocada na frente da bomba e ocupa um bocado de espaço (no meu caso, tanto quanto a própria bomba no que respeita ao comprimento). Tendo em vista que a sua maior aplicação parecem ser os nanos, fica feio.

Em conclusão estou bastante satisfeito com a compra. Mas não vale a pena pensar em bombas abaixo de 1000 l/h (com uma de 600 o jacto transforma-se numa brisa). Leva aproximadamente 15 segundos a dar uma volta de 360º e parece-me que ajuda a evitar que se acumulem detritos uma vez que diminui as zonas sem corrente.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Estou a ponderar outras formas de me ver livre da caulerpa racemosa... algumas têm requintes de malvadez. Ela reapareceu apenas numa rocha (a maior infelizmente) e para tratar a rocha tenho que remover 8 corais incrustados...

- As opções são: Micro-ondas (aquilo não explode?), ferver durante 15 minutos, lixivia.

A única razão que me está a impedir de avançar com isto é o facto de a rocha ter bastante vida, alga coralina, vermes, espirógrafos, etc... logo decido. É que se deixo aquilo como está vai chegar a todas as rochas. Isto já passa da hora do jantar e tava-me mesmo a apetecer uma sopa de caulerpa com espirógrafos fresquinhos temperada com alga coralina.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Bom, iniciei um novo round contra a caulerpa.

Retirei todos os corais da rocha e depois comecei a ver lesmas, vermes e bivalves. Alguns não os consegui tirar. A solução que encontrei foi passar a rocha para o outro nano e ao longo dos próximos dias vou fazendo com que a rocha fique cada vez mais em seco pra dar uma oportunidade aos seres com alguma mobilidade pra irem saindo de lá pra fora. Depois faço a sopa de caulerpa.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Alfredo,

Confesso que nunca tinha assistido a tal cruzada contra caulerpa.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Bom... nah é nada: aquilo cozeu 1 hora e os resultados foram os seguintes:

- Não tenho certeza que a caulerpa esteja morta. Os baguinhos e os talos estão intactos e tão duros como antes de cozidos.
- A rocha perdeu as várias tonalidades rosa e vermelha da alga coralina e ficou verde de cozer tanto tempo no caldo de caulerpa/algas filamentosas.

Não vou reintroduzir já a rocha no aquário. Vou tentar fazer mais alguma coisa pra ter mais certeza que a caulerpa está morta e também tentar que ela liberte os nutrientes que deve ter dentro. Lembrei-me de a colocar dentro do autoclismo.

Entretanto e mudando de assunto, estou a pensar levar à prática um esquema de iluminação que sugeri noutro tópico do forum.

O que pretendo é o seguinte:

- Um foco na frente, da direita para a esquerda, laranja - Mais forte;
- Um foco na frente, da esquerda para a direita, azul - Mais fraco;
- Uma T5/PC Branca (10000K) à frente;
- Uma T5/PC Azul (14000K/20000K?) atrás.
- Pra já desisto da hipótese de colocar atrás um foto pra realçar os contornos. Necessitaria de um foco muito forte e corria o risco de sobreaquecer o aquário.



O aquário tem 70(comp) x 30(prof) x 40(alt). Actualmente tem uma calha de 120 cms com 4 x 54W, 10000K.

Necessito de ajuda para escolher a iluminação e dicas de onde a arranjar a bons preços. 

- Que temperaturas procurar para os focos laranja e azul? Que tipo de iluminação? Potências?

- Que tipo de calha usar para o topo e com que potencias? Nas calhas normais as lâmpadas estão demasiado próximas umas das outras para conseguir o efeito que quero (gostaria de ter as duas lâmapadas a uns 20cms uma da outra de forma a conseguir uma melhor separação das duas tonalidades de cor branca/azul)

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Ainda coloquei a rocha no forno a 250º. Depois de lavada, voltou pro aquário. Se a caulerpa resistir, rendo-me. Vou aumentar um pouco a frequência das TPA's nos próximos tempos para minimizar o efeito da eventual libertação de nutrientes da rocha.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Entretanto a morte da maior rocha do aquário fez que se iniciasse a procissão da N. Sra. das Algas outra vez... espero que agora o facto de haver mais corais filtradores impeça que a proliferação seja tão grande. Estou com TPA's de 10% de 3 em 3 dias.

No que respeita a luz, tive oportunidade de ver o efeito de 2 T5: uma de 10000K e uma actínica. A luz espalha-se tanto para todos os lados que eu penso que só em aquários com um racio de altura/largura pequeno é que poderá ter efeito visível e mesmo assim só se as duas lâmpadas estiverem muito separadas.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Uma dúvida: a água do mar aqui tem uma dureza extremamente baixa (KH=3)e uma densidade alta em volta de 1.030. 

A minha TPA típica consiste em retirar 7 litros de água do aquário, e adicionar 5 litros de água do mar e 2 litros de água de osmose. Para compensar a baixa dureza tenho que usar um buffer para elevar o KH.

Não valerá mais a pena manter a salinidade em 1.030?

Vantagens:

- Salinidade mais estável;
- Maior concentração de elementos traço;

Desvantagens

- Salinidade demasiado alta.

Pra que lado pende a balança?

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Alfredo
a densidade a meu ver esta alta demais para peixes no meu ponto de vista baixava ai para 1025 ou 1026 , mas vai fazendo isso de forma lenta, nunca se faz mudanças de parametros ou correçoes rapidas, estabilidade é muito importante.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Marcos: A água do mar tem 1.030 e eu consigo mantê-la em torno de 1.023 no aquário devido à forma como faço as TPA's (combinação de água do mar + água de osmose). Só estava a por a questão se não será melhor deixar em 1.030 ganhando estabilidade e maior concentração de elementos traço naturais.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Penso que nao é por ai que perdes propriedades da agua do mar, eu sempre fiz com agua sem mesturar nada e nunca tive problemas, o marco madeira uma vez disse se nao estou em erro que fizia isso tb de mesturar agua osmose e tb nunca teve problemas.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado Marco.

Então vou manter a rotina...

Por um lado até me facilita a vida porque me basta arranjar 5 litros de água do mar pra fazer uma TPA - facilita as costas porque faço as TPA's com mochila  :Smile:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Entretanto a guerra contra a caulerpa racemosa não terminou...

Tinha uns 3 ou 4 focos de algas filamentosas e um deles junto à euphillia. Quando puxo, vem a euphillia atrás. Qual é o meu espanto quando vejo um bocado de caulerpa agarrado à euphillia. E nas duas rochas onde a euphillia se apoiava, mais uns bocados...

Ahk, eu cada vez gosto mais de ciclídeos  :SbEnerve3:  

Haja pachorra!

Lá tive de agulha a tentar tirar tudo quanto consegui ver... pelo menos uma das rochas vai ter a parte com caulerpa metida em água a ferver.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Se não fosse o facto de não conseguir retirar o óleo da rocha, o ideal era fritá-la em óleo o mais quente possível.

Mas esta técnica de cozer a rocha em água a ferver para erradicar a caulerpa tem os seus problemas...

Ao matar uma rocha tão grande num nano, reduz-se bastante a capacidade filtradora da rocha viva no aquário. Por isso, a morte de um caramujo desencadeia uma libertação de nutrientes que o aquário não consegue aguentar sem ajuda. A 1ª a berrar por ajuda foi a estrela... Estou a fazer TPA's de 10% diárias após ter cozinhado a 2ª rocha (tem um quarto do tamanho da 1ª).

Notei um disparo no crescimento das xenias o que indica uma água bem carregada de nutrientes. Os corais aparentam estar bem, apesar de acastanhados e um pouco atacados por algas, o que se pode dever à iluminação e à quantidade de nutrientes.

Continuo a não ter escumador - se bem que de certeza me facilitaria a vida nestas aventuras culinárias com a sopa de pedra.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Acho que tá na altura de trocar lampadas e uma vez que me vão devolver uma calha pequena que tinha empresatado, tenho 3 opções.

O aquário tem 70(comp) x 30(larg) x 40(alt).

O material que posso combinar é:

- Uma calha de 4 x 36 W PC com 120cms
- Duas calhas de 2 x 24 W PC com 45cms

Em qualquer das calhas, os balastros ocupam bastante espaço.

Actualmente está assim (Hipótese A):



2 alternativas:

- Hipótese B

Tem a vantagem de poder aplicar aquela técnica de combinar lâmpadas de diferentes temperaturas e colocar 1 x actinica atrás, 2 x 10000K ao centro e 1 x 6500 à frente.



Hipótese C:

Talvez a que consegue aproveitar melhor a luz???



Já agora uma dúvida: uma das calhas cintila bastante; o que é que tá a dar o berro, o balastro electrónico ou as lâmpadas?

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas Alfredo

Não sei se o cintilar a que te referes ocorre quando a iluminação está desligada. Caso seja, eu resolvi o caso isolando os suportes de metal das lâmpadas com papel.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Carlos: Já tinha lido um tópico em que falavas do assunto mas infelizmente é quando estão acesas.

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá Alfredo

Onde vais buscar água do mar?
Eu costumo ir aos Reis Magos e lá a densidade é de 1,023 e a água passou nos testes que fiz em casa.

Paula

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Vou buscar à praia do Forte de São Tiago e tem vindo de lá sempre com densidade acima de 1.029, medido por um refractometro. Fizeste a medição com densimetro ou refractometro?

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá Alfredo,

Realmente as minhas medições não são tão precisas pois são feitas com um densimetro.
Mas será que pode haver uma discrepância tão grande entre o valor verificado e o real?? É que das 4 vezes que fui lá buscar água (também não fora assim tantas) o valor no densimetro dá-va ligeiramente abaixo dos 1,023.

Cumprimentos,

Paula

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Olá Alfredo,
> 
> Realmente as minhas medições não são tão precisas pois são feitas com um densimetro.
> Mas será que pode haver uma discrepância tão grande entre o valor verificado e o real?? 
> Paula


Eu tinha um densimetro que me dava uma diferença de 2 pontos, já que tens um colega na zona com um refractometro podes lavar bem o teu até mesmo usando um pouco de vinagre e combinares um encontro para comparares valores e usares o dele como ponto de referência.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Pois, eu pensava que a água daqui tinha 1.024 até ter usado o refractometro.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Bom, há muito tempo que não contava novidades... porque não há muito pra contar. Como podem ver não há grandes crescimentos. Devo ter descoberto a técnica de fazer bonsais a partir de corais, porque não morrem, mas também não crescem. Continuo sem escumador mas encomendei um no ebay. Lá arrisquei mandar vir aquilo dos EUA. Também lá pro final deste mês conto ter uma calha nova, cortesia do Bruno Quinzico.

E aqui as fotos: 





Digamos que hoje em dia, se fosse montar tudo de novo (longe vá o agouro, logo agora que isto parece querer estabilizar), já não tinha aquela diversidade de corais. Escolhia poucas espécies em vez daquela coleção do tudo o que vier à rede é peixe. 

Como se pode ver, tá tudo atravancado. Mas não sou capaz de lhe mexer. Já tou muito habituado a ver aquela desarrumação toda e muito menos capaz de me desfazer dos corais, depois da luta para os manter.

No entanto, aqui vai uma dose homeopática do meu próprio veneno...



O sarco e a cladiella que estão à esquerda trocam de posição, o pé de euphyllia que está no chão à direita chega ainda mais para a direita e arranco as xenias da rocha de trás à direita. Mas onde é que as ponho?

E uma versão sem as xenias brancas e anthelias:

----------


## António Paes

Quando vieres ao continente quero uma muda desses actinodiscus azuis  :yb663:   :yb663:   :Smile: 
Eu, tal como tu, também cometi o mesmo erro do " tudo o que vem à rede é coral castanho " e estou lentamente a fazer melhor as minhas escolhas.
O aquascaping está porreiro, parece-me ver ali os famosos triângulos  :Smile: .
Parece-me que falta aí alga coralina, como está o teu calcio e o kh ?

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Boas.

Os actinodiscos estão azuis porque estão mal dispostos com tanta luz. Normalmente são mais violeta. 

E ainda bem que falas no cálcio e KH. 

Já tinha comentado que a água daqui é muito pouco dura. E eu tenho que confessar que gosto de fazer TPA's. Eu sei que não é muito normal, mas gosto. E faço-as a pé várias vezes por semana.

E o resultado é que mesmo com buffers a entrar diariamente em doses acima do recomendado, o KH fica baixo causando grandes oscilações do PH. Estou a adicionar um daqueles produtos A+B (alcalinidade + cálcio) para além de Kalk.

A rocha não tem quase alga coralina nenhuma, pelas causas acima e por outra. Eu matei-a. A rocha foi cozida e depois foi ao forno a 250º - isto pra me ver livre da caulerpa racemosa.

O resultado foi um reiniciar do ciclo, com uma enorme procissão de algas de todas as cores e feitios. Agora tá a parar e os corais até mudaram de cor pra muito mais claro, principalmente os sarcos.

E lamento dizer que a batalha contra a caulerpa racemosa continua. Tenho poucas dúvidas que se a largarem no equador marciano, sobrevive.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Aiptásias, caulerpa racemosa e agora hidrozoários... isto, nem as sete pragas do Egipto...

Aqui vão 2 fotos de frente e um pouco de cima com a mini-remodelação:





Como o palhaço preto está a querer assentar arraiais nalgum lado e empurrava o outro para o canto esquerdo do aquário, coloquei lá umas anthelias para o pequeno se sentir melhor.

Com isso, consegui também recuar um pouco aquele istmo ao centro direita deixando mais espaço livre na areia. O sarco foi pro lugar das anthelias. Esse istmo ficou uma salganhada de xenias brancas, castanhas, sarco e uns pés de anthellias que ficaram lá agarrados.

Cheguei também uma cabeça de euphillia mais pra direita com o mesmo intuito de ganhar espaço de areia. No lado esquerdo troquei também algumas peças de lugar.

Na rocha do fundo, colei uns zoanthus a ver se se espalham mas aquilo parece ter corrente a mais pra eles.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Bom, não há fotos, mas há novidades... até devia haver mais, mas não há. E não há porque me esqueci duma calha HQI + actínicas no meio da rua ao entrar para um taxi e porque, também no mesmo dia, parti o UV que tinha comprado.

Esquecendo as desgraças e passando à parte positiva, ao fim de quase um ano instalei um escumador, um AquaC Remora com uma maxijet 1200. Ainda não escuma nada, mas aparentemente é preciso esperar 1 a 2 semanas. Lá fácil de montar e silencioso, aquilo é.

Estou contente por ter conseguido manter o meu primeiro nano de 84 litros brutos por quase 1 ano sem escumador. Estou curioso por ver as diferenças.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> ...E não há porque me esqueci duma calha HQI + actínicas no meio da rua ao entrar para um taxi e porque, também no mesmo dia, parti o UV que tinha comprado.


Bem... correu bem a tua vinda a Lisboa!!! :Admirado:   :Admirado:  Explica-me lá como raio te esqueces de uma Calha???!!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Bom, não há fotos, mas há novidades... até devia haver mais, mas não há. E não há porque me esqueci duma calha HQI + actínicas no meio da rua ao entrar para um taxi


 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  
Não me digas que foi cá no contnente?...

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Se alguém quiser tentar (afinal tanta gente joga no euromilhões), pode procurar na rua de campolide, próximo do nº 51. Foi aí que ficou uma calha de 1 metro, encostada a uma parede enquanto carregava o resto da bagagem pro taxi.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Bom, mais um mês e tudo mais ou menos na mesma... o que é bom. O que aconteceu de estranho é que tinha um cerite que tinha um molho de xenias às costas e não conseguia se enterrar. Andou uns meses assim e morreu.

E parece-me que consegui fazer uma boa razia nos hidrozoários com o mesmo tratamento das aiptasias: kalk. Mas não consegui salvar a clavularia rosa, já fui demasiado tarde.



Lembrando que isto tem 84 litros brutos, dos quais uns 50 e picos são de água, o que há cá dentro é:

Moles:

- Actinodiscus violetas
- Actinodiscus vermelhos
- Zoanthus de várias cores
- Palythoas
- Gracilis
- Xenias brancas (Cortesia do Miguel Correia)
- Xenias castanhas
- Anthelias
- Sinularia
- Capnella
- 2 Sarcos
- Ricordea verde (cortesia do Gil)
- Ricordea laranja (cortesia da Leonor)

LPS

- 2 Euphyllias glabrescens com diversas cabeças... tinha logo que ser o coral mais urticante o maior coral do aquário.

SPS:

- 2 Montipora dititata laranja
- Pocillopora vermelha
- Acropora staghorn de pontas violeta
- Outra Acropora
- 2 Turbinarias
- Seriatopora hystrix
- Seriatopora caliendrum.

Algas: Halymeda, que cresce que se farta. Quanto à caulerpa raçamanhosa, não a vejo há muito tempo, mas não tenho falsas esperanças... ela há-de lá estar algures.

Tudo aquilo que não se deve fazer está aqui: é como se fosse à loja e pedisse "dê-me 1 de cada"... com esta mistela toda, muito bom está ele.

Cá pra mim o facto dos SPS se desenvolveram de vagar é capaz de ser culpa dos corais moles.

Os palhaços, que normalmente não ligam nada ao sarco e preferem as turbinarias ou os zoanthus, quando parei as bombas pra tirar a foto, mudaram-se pra lá.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ...
> 
> E parece-me que consegui fazer uma boa razia nos hidrozoários com o mesmo tratamento das aiptasias: kalk. Mas não consegui salvar a clavularia rosa, já fui demasiado tarde.


Boas Alfredo,

Quanto à clavulária... lamento!

Em relação aos hidrozoários, como fizeste? Foi à zona? 

Um abraço...  :Wink:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Andava a matar aiptásias e lembrei-me que os hidrozoários também eram capazes de gostar de um bocadinho de kalk. Por isso, com as bombas desligadas, reguei-os com a seringa e ficaram uns minutos a tomar um banho caustico. A clavularia também não gostou.

Quando estava a mudar um sarcophyton de lugar, descobri um pólipo de clavularia sobrevivente. Fiquei todo contente. O problema é que passados minutos esqueci-me dele e ao colar o sarco à rocha e soterrei o pólipo de clavularia em supercola3.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Aumentei a fauna piscicola do meu nano em 50%, que é como quem diz que coloquei mais um peixe.

Eu na loja bem o achei com demasiadas parecenças com o mandarim. É um mandarim disfarçado de escremento de pombo.



Na loja tinham alguma informação sobre ele, classificando-o como reefsafe e de fácil manutenção. Perguntei se comia comida de lata e por isso trouxe-o.

2 minutos depois de aclimatizado e de ter sido mais ou menos bem recebido pelo casal de palhaços, já andava sifonando a areia.

Entretanto vou pra net, e confirmo que é parente do mandarim e que tem os mesmos requisitos... 

Sempre quero ver se aceita comida. Se não aceitar tem que voltar pra loja.

Tempos houve em que tinha o aquário cheio de micro-fauna, mas os palhaços limparam a maior parte.

Desde coloquei dois montes de halymeda nos extremos do aquário voltei a ver alguma bicharada, mas não me parece suficiente para sustentá-lo, até porque ele não consegue entrar pro meio da halymeda. Pra já anda só na areia. Mas em poucos minutos apanha o que houver pra apanhar.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Entretanto já deu perfeitamente pra perceber que ou consigo montar um refugio ou ele volta pra loja.

----------


## David Lemos

Boas Alfredo!
Tenta lhe dar artemia ou misis, pode ser que coma. O problema tambem é a concurrencia alimentar, com os teus palhaços e camaroes que tambem gostam dessas coisas :SbPoisson6:  
Tambem podes tentar camarao cortado muito pequenino de forma a caber lhe na boca (minuscula)!
Se vires que começa a ficar magro tenta o dar!
Abraços e boa sorte :Vitoria:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado David, vou tentar ver se ele pega nisso enquanto o refugio não está montado e a funcionar.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Entretanto há mais 2 habitantes pralém do Synchiropus ocellatus: uma tridacna maxima e um Lysmata debelius, ambos provenientes do aquário da Leonor Drummond. Amanhã logo vejo se consigo tirar umas fotos.

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Pois é meu amigo, ambos muito bonitos...boa compra para 1 exelente aquario....em relação a esse peixe maravilhoso que compraste, não deites a toalha ao chão tão cedo, tenho a certeza que com a tua experiencia e paciencias vais arranjar maneira de alimentar a "fera", é 1 desafio que devias tentar ultrapassar...mas quem sou eu para te dar conselhos... :yb665:  

Abraço e boa sorte :SbOk3:  

Rúben

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado Rúben!

Entretanto o refugio já tá montado: aquário já com furos e tubagem cedido pelo Miguel Correia e a 1ª rocha cedida pelo Rúben (depois de ter vindo do aquário da Leonor Drummond).



Vou ver se arranjo areia e mais uma rocha ou outra. Só ainda não resolvi a forma de o iluminar. Como a halymeda se dá bastante bem no aquário e é o que tenho à mão, é o que vou usar pra já.

Entretanto isto tá a chegar ao exagero no que respeita a bombas: já tem 5.

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Olá,

Se, mesmo após a introdução do refúgio, continuares a alimentar o peixe, assim que ele sentir a comida, com uma pipeta, ou uma seringa injecta um pouco do comer numa fenda da rocha quando ele se aproximar. Assim dá tempo para ele se alimentar sem ser incomodado por peixes mais rápidos, e só ele tem acesso ao comer.

Boa sorte com o peixe  :Wink: .

Cumps,
Leonor.

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Viva Alfredo

Fico contente em saber que vais tentar manter o peixe no teu aquario...aí tens mais uma boa dica da Leonor...

boa sorte

Abraço

Rúben

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado pela dica, Leonor, vou experimentar... mas tenho que encher a barriga dos palhaços e dos camarões antes pra isso ter hipótese de resultar.

Entretanto já tem areia e luz, uma vez que me lembrei de uma daquelas luzes de escritório com braço articulado. É uma PC de 18W de tom quente.

Como resultado desta história, como a ideia seria manter o refugio em contra-ciclo, fiquei com uma iluminação nocturna no aquário um bocado fora do comum. É que a luz já tem um tom quente e ao atravessar a camada de alga coralina do vidro traseiro ainda fica com um tom mais alaranjado.

Eu tenho ideia que há quem deixe as moonlights ligadas toda a noite, por isso talvez não haja problema em ter alguma luz proveniente do refugio a entrar no aquário durante toda a noite? Tou a pensar mais nos peixes, porque os corais não parecem ligar à pouca luz que vem do refugio e fecham mesmo.

Bolas... logo agora que tinha comprado uma calha nova pro aquário e não tem moonlight. É que a combinação desta iluminação nocturna com moonlights normais iria ficar muito interessante. Lá vou ter que vender a calha (que ainda nem chegou) e comprar outra.

Entretanto e já devido à "moonlight", descobri que o peixinho dorme enterrado só com parte da cabeça de fora!

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Alfredo, da experiência que tenho a melhor alga para albergar vida é a chaetomorpha. Se quiseres e não conseguires arranjar por aí, diz-me que eu envio-te um pouco. Pagas o envio, +- 3,20.

Boa sorte.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado! Aceito a oferta  :Smile: 

Mandei-te uma MP pra combinarmos isso.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Ontem o Miguel Correia esteve cá e fez o que pode e o que não pode para tentar umas fotos bonitas.

Acho que à medida que os corais crescem, a salsada que o aquário é vai ficando cada vez mais evidente. Mas isto quem feio ama, bonito lhe parece, por isso não mudo nada  :Smile: ... ou "se eu pudesse ama-la-ia, mas como eu não posso, a mala fica"... pronto este dizer não se enquadra aqui (aliás onde raio é que isto se enquadra?), mas é tão porreiro que tive que metê-lo algures.

A geral:



Onde está o peixe?  :Smile: 



O amboinensis, nada timido. Aliás desde que chegou o debelius que está sempre escondido, o amboinensis também passou a ser menos afoito.



O ocellaris normal na turbinaria que parece já tar mais ou menos resignada à sua sorte de chapitaux:



A foto pretendia mostrar as ricordeas pequeninas mas o ocellaris preto achou com toda a razão que a foto precisava de mais vida. Estão já 5 ricordeas, 2 são fáceis de ver, 1 mais ou menos e 2 só com lupa.



Aqui a zona de SPS com algum desenvolvimento lento - acroporas, seriatoporas, pocilloporas e montiporas:



Aqui o refugio:



Uma foto do efeito da luz do refugio sobre o aquário:



E uma foto de família pra terminar:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Alfredo

Se quiseres que os camarões andem pelo aquario sem qualquer tipo de problemas, é comprares um parceiro para cada um deles.
O Debelius quando está sozinho é bastante timido, mas quando junto com outro camarao da mesma espécie, até á mao vem comer  :Smile:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Não sabia dessa. Mas os camarões de certeza que competem com o scooter blenny pela comida viva, não?

----------


## Gil Miguel

Penso que não, os camarões alimentas como alimentas qualquer peixe.Podem ocasionalmente capturar um ou outro ser nas rochas... mas é mto ocasional mesmo...
Logo eu diria que não competem com o mandarim.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

O meu aquário tá mesmo cheio de uns vermes com o terço central do corpo cinza escuro e o resto do corpo laranja. Já vi uns com uns 15 cms de comprimento. O amboinensis lá de vez em quando apanha e come um. Há bocado apanhou uma lesma preta pequena e comeu-a.

Mas eu não me importo que o debelius não saia. É bom ter 2 camarões com comportamentos diferentes. O aquário fechou  :Smile: ... fechou mesmo. Nem mais corais, nem peixes, nem camarões... só a alga do Carlos que vai pro refugio.

E com a velocidade que as coisas crescem, daqui por uns 2 anos, faço uns frags.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Entretanto acho estranho o escumador fazer bastante espuma, mas o que acumula no copo é "água só um bocado castanha" e mesmo assim leva tempo.


(esta foto é do site do fabricante e ilustra perfeitamente o tipo de trabalho do escumador - no caso da foto 2 semanas de trabalho)

Nunca vejo nada parecido com aquelas babas imundas e segundo dizem mal-cheirosas.

Eu mantive o aquário sem escumador por 1 ano e pouco tempo antes de colocar o escumador, comecei a notar no geral os corais com um pouco mais cor e menos acastanhados. Eu na altura até pensei que tinha sido mau investimento ter encomendado um escumador.

A comida que entra no aquário é mínima. As poucas bolas de dainichi baby que entram são devoradas - acho que um pacotinho de 57gramas deve dar pra pelo menos 1 ano e meio.

Poderá acontecer que o escumador não tire muita porcaria por não haver muita pra tirar ou simplesmente está mal regulado?

É um Remora da AquaC e nas instruções eles aconselhavam a não mexer na regulação uma vez que já vinha calibrado, segundo eles é mesmo plug and play.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Ok, foi desatenção minha ao manual.

Aquilo regula-se simplesmente subindo ou descendo o copo: copo pra baixo, sai líquido, copo mais a cima sai gosma. Eles no manual colocam aquilo como uma mera questão de preferência. 

Mas ainda fico na dúvida se a acção do escumador será a mesma quando enche o copo de líquido ou de gosma.

Entretanto, dentro de umas 2 ou 3 semanas (se conseguir sair de uma embrulhada no ebay), espero poder realizar uma ambição minha em relação a este aquário: combinação de luzes quentes e frias. Passo a explicar...

O refugio está atrás do aquário e tem luz 24horas por dia porque nesta fase inicial quero ver se as algas crescem bastante e servem de abrigo à bicheza. Daqui a algum tempo, quero po-lo em contra-ciclo. A luz do refugio atravessa o vidro traseiro do aquário coberto de alga coralina e adquire um tom laranja, ou seja, tudo no aquário fica com um ambiente nocturno alaranjado principalmente em contra-luz. Quando vi isso, vi logo que a calha nova tinha que ter moonlights pra combinar com aquele laranja todo. Penso que vai resultar bem a combinação do laranja ambiente e contra-luz e o azul de topo localizado em 2 focos.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Ok, foi desatenção minha ao manual.
> 
> Aquilo regula-se simplesmente subindo ou descendo o copo: copo pra baixo, sai líquido, copo mais a cima sai gosma. Eles no manual colocam aquilo como uma mera questão de preferência. 
> 
> Mas ainda fico na dúvida se a acção do escumador será a mesma quando enche o copo de líquido ou de gosma.


Olá Alfredo  :Olá: 

Tenta tirar gosma mesmo. Quanto mais escuro ou até pasta mesmo retirar o escumador melhor. Por isso mesmo vários autores recomendam a lavagem do copo de 3 em 3 dias.

Subindo um pouco o copo esse escumador tem aspecto de funcionar bem.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado. Nesse caso, vou ver se encontro a posição gosmenta. Eles no manual realmente recomendam a lavagem do copo frequente porque dizem que a eficácia do escumador diminui quando tem porcaria acumulada no tubo que sobe pro copo.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Ficamos à espera de novidades  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Vai demorar porque tou num contencioso no ebay por causa de IVA's intra-comunitários...

Esse negrito no "*Pedro*" até me deu vontade de seguir a onda de colocar a negrito o nome pelo qual queremos ser tratados (foi uma boa ideia); no meu caso ficava Alfredo Reis *Deus*  :Big Grin: 

Por acaso não tenho o hábito, mas há pessoal na minha família que é conhecido no trabalho pelo sobrenome "Deus", o que até a mim me soa estranho.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Então *Deus* queira que resolvas o problema do ebay. :yb624:  

Boa sorte :SbOk:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Isto o ebay é sempre umas confusões desgraçadas... mas vai compensando e o processo de compra em si é engraçado, é um jogo ao fim ao cabo.

Consegui comprar a minha calha nova de 1 x HQI 150Watts + 2 x 54W T5 + 2 Moonlight por 102 e vi depois alguém comprar igual por 80 e poucos.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

De qualquer modo parece-me um grande negócio. O pior são as taxas na alfândega...

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

A calha vem da Alemanha, não tem taxas. 

Mas o problema é que eu fiz a compra através da empresa e o IVA não se aplica entre empresas de países diferentes da UE. 

Eles querem por força cobrar IVA. E tinham um preço de transporte pra Portugal que afinal por ser para a Madeira é mais caro (a maioria das empresas pratica um preço igual).

Eu concordei com o aumento no transporte mas não com o IVA. O ebay deu-me razão e eles agora estão a falar com o ebay.

É o que eu dizia... o ebay é uma boa maneira de passar o tempo  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Sendo assim fizeste um grande negócio. Quanto à demora "o melhor da festa é esperar por ela". Não é bem, mas há que pensar positivo. Boa sorte!

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Alfredo  :Olá:  ,




> Consegui comprar a minha calha nova de 1 x HQI 150Watts + 2 x 54W T5 + 2 Moonlight por 102€ e vi depois alguém comprar igual por 80 e poucos.


Mas então isso é uma calha de 1,20m....como vais a enfiar em cima do teu nano? :EEK!:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Nah ligues, as T5 são de 39 Watts, por isso a calha mede só 95cms (sobram  12,5cms pra cada lado). 

Confundi com outra que comprei pro meu aquário de ciclídeos africanos, essa sim tem 2 x 54W T5 + 3 x 250Watts HQI + 4 Moonlights (outro negócio da China made in Deutschland). Acho que vou ter copadichromis e protomelas cozidos acompanhados de sopa de vallisnerias.

Conseguir vender as minhas calhas todas (que estavam desajustadas aos aquários) e comprar estas 2 mais capazes.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Nah ligues, as T5 são de 39 Watts, por isso a calha mede só 95cms (sobram  12,5cms pra cada lado).


Ah, assim está melhor, mas não perfeito! :Coradoeolhos:  




> Confundi com outra que comprei pro meu aquário de ciclídeos africanos, essa sim tem 2 x 54W T5 + 3 x 250Watts HQI + 4 Moonlights (outro negócio da China made in Deutschland). Acho que vou ter copadichromis e protomelas cozidos acompanhados de sopa de vallisnerias.


Pois, pois, para os ciclideos sim....estás é já a preparar isso para quando caíres na tentação estar tudo preparado...eheh :HaEbouriffe: 
Sabes que também se utiliza escumador em aquas de africanos? começa já a procurar um BK para isso!  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Hahahaha!

Eu não faço tenções de ter um aquário salgado grande. É que nem sinto a mínima tentação. Pra mim, salgados é pequenos e doces é grandes. E gosto demasiado dos meus ciclídeos, já têm muita história pra contar estes peixes.

Eu até já tinha comprado uma calha de 65cms com 150W HQI + 2 x 24 T5 que por acaso chegou hoje e já vendi, porque queria mesmo uma com moonlights incorporados pra misturar com a luz ambiente laranja e a mais pequena que encontrei tinha 95cms. Devido à posição das moonlights na calha, apesar de se poder orientá-las, devo fical com luz azul nos extremos do aquário.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Após muita guerra no ebay (que ainda continua) lá chegou a calha.

Mudou completamente o aspecto do aquário. Aqui vai uma foto só com as actínicas ligadas. Até dá vontade de meter uma slotmachine lá dentro.



Bolas, que isto fica feio à brava só com as actínicas.

Só com as moonlight e a luz vermelha do refugio já vou ver daqui a bocado.

Com tudo ligado, tenho que confessar que o efeito pra mim é um bocado stressante. Com as Powercompact a distribuição de luz era uniforme, as sombras difusas e os efeitos criados pela luz ao atravessar a superfície da água muito ténues. 

Com a HQI a história é outra. Só a consegui colocar a 10cms da superfície o que quer dizer que ela cria uma iluminação muito "dura". Sombras muito bem definidas e efeitos causticos fortissimos causados pela luz ao atravessar a superfície.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Entretanto já vi o efeito e vou tentar fotografar. A luz que vem de trás é um bocado forte demais pras moonlights, mas mesmo assim resulta mais ou menos devido às moonlights estarem a entrar na perpendicular em relação à luz laranja que vem do refugio. 

Logo arranjo forma de diminuir a força da luz que vem do refugio.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Aqui o efeito só com moonlights e luz do refugio.



Ao vivo fica um pouco melhor, mas não muito.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Boas,

Essa iluminação toda não stressará os peixes e corais? :Admirado:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Agora que falas nisso, hoje de manhã quando a HQI acendeu a tridacna demorou um bocado a conseguir lidar com ela. Acho que não estava habituada à força dos efeitos da luz ao atravessar a superfície. Parecia que tinha medo. Tava a tentar abrir mas assustava-se constantemente.

Quando ao facto de ter luz nocturna mista, notei que alguns corais não vão dormir e outros permanecem abertos mais tempo.

Aqui vai uma foto com o aparato todo ao mesmo tempo:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Alfredo,
Estou muito ceptico em relação a quaisquer supostos beneficios dessa iluminação mista nocturna,não existe qq semelhança na Natureza e receio que apenas estás a introduzir um factor stressante nos animais. :Admirado:  
Eu não tinha qq duvida em isolar a luz do refugio do aqua e vice-versa. :Cool:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Alfredo,

Gostei muito de ver o aquário agora assim, com a iluminação nova. Parabens!  :SbOk3:  

Quanto a luz que vem do refúgio durante a noite, estou de acordo com o resto do pessoal, acho que se meteres um fundo no aqua ficará bem melhor!

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Vou seguir as vossas sugestões e tapar o fundo. Não vou conseguir reduzir totalmente porque vai entrar um pouco por cima, mas já não vai ficar tão forte.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Com a iluminação do "dia" está espectacular!!

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Ainda não tive tempo de ver a história do fundo.

Entretanto aqui vai uma foto geral onde pralém de aparecer cada palhaço no seu sarco de eleição, aparece um habitante que ainda não tinha mostrado: o Neosynchiropus ocellatus (scooter blenny). Aparece pendurado no vidro lateral esquerdo no cando inferior direito da foto. Tenho que ver se lhe consigo tirar um closeup.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Ainda não consegui um close up decente, mas tou-me a aproximar:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Entretanto estou a notar algumas alterações nos corais devido à luz.

A pocillopora que por acaso aparece na foto anterior tem as pontas cor de rosa.

Os actinodiscus estão a ver-se gregos pra aguentar. Dá-me a ideia que se estão a deslocar para se proteger da luz.

Uma sinularia tem estado verde e mirrada apenas com alguns pólipos abertos.

A tridacna perdeu o tom arroxeado em favor de um azul mais forte.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

> Entretanto estou a notar algumas alterações nos corais devido à luz.
> 
> A pocillopora que por acaso aparece na foto anterior tem as pontas cor de rosa.
> 
> Os actinodiscus estão a ver-se gregos pra aguentar. Dá-me a ideia que se estão a deslocar para se proteger da luz.
> 
> Uma sinularia tem estado verde e mirrada apenas com alguns pólipos abertos.
> 
> A tridacna perdeu o tom arroxeado em favor de um azul mais forte.


Boas,

Fizeste a adaptação à nova iluminação?

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Nem por isso...

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Então deve ser por isso que alguns corais estão "encolhidos".

----------


## Maria Fernanda

Olá  :Olá:  Alfredo,seu reff está ficando muito bonito com dedicação se vai longa e o resultado é satisfatório,vá em frente .Meu reef é pequeno, mas até agora não me deu problemas se eu puder te ajudar em algo estou a disposição.... :Pracima:  
 Meu nanoreff- http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=9363

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado Fernanda.

Fazendo um apanhado do que foi a evolução dos corais no que respeita a crescimento e cor, constato o seguinte:

- Durante o quase 1 ano que mantive o aquário sem escumador os corais cresceram muito devagar e estava tudo castanho.

- A partir do momento em que liguei um escumador, alguns corais perderam o tom acastanhado, mas nada dramático.

- Não fiz adaptação dos corais à nova luz (HQI) e eles ressentiram-se. Os actinodiscus ainda estão completamente ofuscados e parece-me que nem sabem pra que lado hão-de fugir. Uma cladiella cujo crescimento disparou com o escumador, ainda tá meio apardalada com a nova luz.

- Neste meio tempo também montei um refugio e não faço ideia se isso terá alguma influência nos corais. Talvez por retirar nitratos e fosfatos? Entretanto e como ando meio desorientado com o tempo, tenho feito menos TPA's. Mesmo assim faço sempre pelo menos 1 por semana.

- Durante muitos meses tive uma seriatoropa caliendrum com 1 cm de comprimento que não morria nem crescia. Agora começou a crescer e está com muito melhor cor. 

- A hystrix ficou clarissima, mas tá a ganhar cor. 

- A pocillopora vermelha ficou cor de rosa claro no topo e está a crescer bem. 

- Os sarcos encolheram o pé e ficaram mais baixos mas continuam viçosos. 

- A Halymeda reduziu muito o crescimento.

- As xenias castanhas já quase desapareceram, depois de muito tempo a se dar muito bem. As xenias brancas espalham-se e vão penetrando nos meio dos mantos de zoanthus.

- A euphyllia estende menos os tentáculos.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Já havia muito tempo que não fazia uma actualização às fotos. Mas verdade se diga, não há razão pra isso, não há novidades. Neste aquário tudo cresce muito devagar, mas em compensação também parece que tudo morre igualmente devagar.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Correcção: cresce rápido sim, eu é que não noto. Mas comparei com a foto anterior de meados de Maio e a acropora staghorn, a pocillopora e a seriatopora caliendrum cresceram bastante.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Andava com vontade de tirar aquele molho de euphyllias ao nível do chão e arranjar um animal destes azul... mas o meu aquário é capaz de ser pequeno demais, não? 

Estas anémonas tipo carpete têm tanta apetência para passear pelo aquário como as outras?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Alfredo,

Normalmente fixam-se no chão, "furando" até ao vidro. Mas acho que o teu aquário é pequeno demais. Crescem muito e rápido.

Por outro lado, seão grandes predadores (e agressivas). É normal começara a haver desaparecimentos "misteriosos" de peixes do aqua.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Ah bom... então, quanto mais longe mais bonitas.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Correcção: cresce rápido sim, eu é que não noto. Mas comparei com a foto anterior de meados de Maio e a acropora staghorn, a pocillopora e a seriatopora caliendrum cresceram bastante.


Boas, Alfredo.

Não há nada melhor para avaliar o crescimento dos vivos do nosso aquário do que as pessoas de fora. As que não estão constantemente a olhar para ele.

É habitual quando os meus sogros vão à minha casa e vão ver o aquário dizer:

- Ena, como os palhacinhos cresceram. E aquela "coisa" ali (os corais) também está maior.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Pois eu noto os crescimentos e acima de tudo o bom aspecto do aqua! Parabéns!
A acro staghorn está enorme (sempre ganhou azul nas pontas?), a pocillopora damicornis também. a Hystrix já se vê lá atrás! Tira lá umas fotos a cada um dos corais...




> Estas anémonas tipo carpete têm tanta apetência para passear pelo aquário como as outras?


Não te metas nisso!!! O João tem razão - são autenticas assassinas!!! Tive uma em tempos (ainda no aqua anterior) que comeu pelo menos um zebrassoma, um veliferum e mais uns quantos peixes, incluindo o do meu avatar!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

José: O pessoal que passa por aqui, se eu não disser nada, pensa que os corais são de plástico. E olha para o aquário de ciclídeos e diz: "É água salgada, não é?"  :Smile: 

Diogo: A acrópora staghorn tem as pontas mais a puxar para o lilás. Já vou ver se consigo tirar umas fotos. Já esqueci o assunto das anémonas. 

Mas isto requer mesmo um esforço de contenção. O aquário, verdade se diga, não precisa de mais nada, só de manter. Agora gabo-te a coragem de teres desmontado o teu para montar outro. Acho que é preciso aquilo que as filosofias orientais recomendam: desapego (e até concordo com isso).

O pessoal dos plantados então é especialista nisso. Assim que o aquário atinge o objectivo (o pessoal dos plantados trabalha muito por objectivos), desmonta-se.

É como aquela história do tipo que gostava de uma rapariga e ela não queria nada com ele. Ele chagou-lhe tanto, mas tanto a paciência que ela disse: "Se aguentares 100 noites debaixo da minha janela, então serei tua". E ele aproveitou a oportunidade. Os dias foram passando e ele não arredava pé. Fazia calor, chuva, granizo e ele não arredou pé. Quando chegou ao dia 99 foi embora.

Bom, agora que contei a história, vejo que a moral de história não tem nada a ver com os aquários plantados. Fui enganado por haver um caminho de persistência para atingir um objectivo nas duas situações  :Smile: 

A propósito, qual é a moral da história?  :Smile:

----------


## João M Monteiro

> A propósito, qual é a moral da história?


O gajo era parvo !

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Epah, tava à espera que aparecesse uma resposta dessas, que também é a mais acertada, mas (não é para desfazer do teu raciocínio), não estava nada à espera que viesse de ti. Acho que para se dar essa resposta ou se é mesmo bruto ou já se viveu muito. Quem tá algures no meio compreende porque é que ele fez isso.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Alguém sabe que animal é este:



E mais umas fotos:







Diogo: Esta seriatopora caliendrum veio do teu aquário e acho que (sobre)viveu durante meses sem crescer um milimetro. Só com a nova calha é que começou a crescer.







Eu tou sempre preocupado com este bicho. Como ele tem um aspecto um bocado couraçado, nunca sei se está gordo ou magro:











Acropora millepora que também só recentemente se começou a desenvolver:



As algas estão a aumentar um bocado. Estou desconfiado que é por a minha osmose já estar a precisar de reforma.

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Acho que para se dar essa resposta ou se é mesmo bruto ou já se viveu muito.


Acho que um bocadinho das duas coisas  :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Evolução (a música é um bocado irritante, mas é de um filme pra crianças que fiz há uns tempos...):

----------


## João M Monteiro

És um verdadeiro artista, Alfredo!

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Espectacular! :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Muito bom Alfredo!!! :Palmas:  



    Cumprimentos,


   Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado a todos. Já agora o software que usei para fazer aquilo foi este:

http://www.debugmode.com/winmorph/

É freeware.

Quando é usado com fotos com perspectivas diferentes, o resultado é capaz de dar um bocado de volta ao estômago.

Quando o software é usado sozinho, dá apenas para fazer a transição entre 2 fotos. Se se instalar também o pluggin para o premiere, funciona como uma transição normal.

----------


## Paula Exposto

Parabéns Alfredo  :Palmas:  
O teu aquário está fantástico! Adorei vê-lo.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado Paula, quando quiseres aparece.

Entretanto andava com umas oscilações de pH gigantescas (a água do mar vem com kH de 3 ou 4 e eu faço bastantes TPA's), o que acontece sempre que não uso um buffer.

Venderam-me um daqueles kits de bio-calcium liquido e garantiram-me que também fazia subir o kH. O problema é que não faz nada ao kH. O que eu andava à procura era um kit de calcio+alcalinidade como o que já tinha usado com bons resultados.

Entretanto consegui arranjar um buffer que infelizmente diz para não usar nenhum aditivo de cálcio em simultâneo. Isto também incluirá o Kalk? E o que se entende por simultâneo? Na mesma altura, no mesmo dia, na mesma semana?...

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Eu tenho impressão que o refugio anda a acumular muita porcaria. Ando com ganas de lhe fazer uma limpeza, retirando uma boa quantidade das algas mais compactas e ver se consigo ficar com a caulerpa.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Através de uma troca, tenho agora uma turbinaria amarela, mas infelizmente já chegou 80% morta, apenas tem uma faixa com 1 cm viva na extremidade. A zona morta está coberta de coralina e a faixa exterior viva ainda não abriu nenhum pólipo.

Já andei a investigar e li que é um coral que costuma morrer devagar. É melhor cortar a parte morta que está coberta de coralina? Se fizer isso fico com um arco com uns 10cms de comprimento e 1 a 2 cms de espessura.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

A turbinaria continua fechada...

Entretanto hoje vejo os gracilis fechados... e no meio dos gracilis, viçosa e desafiante, a caulerpa raçamanhosa. Nem quero acreditar...

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Hoje sonhei com peixes fora de água. Estava de volta a casa dos meus pais no Alentejo e no quintal havia peixes palhaço nas árvores. É raro sonhar com peixes a nadar no meio do ar, mas de anos a anos acontece. E tava em pânico pensando onde ia arranjar água salgada para os meter porque obviamente iam morrer fora de água, apesar de no momento não mostrarem dificuldades em nadar no ar. Entretanto acordei, achei o sonho estranho, mas dei meia volta e voltei a adormecer.

De manhã, quando vou ver o aquário que está dois pisos abaixo, estava tudo desligado. A bomba do escumador tinha-se soltado, começou a mandar água pra fora do aquário, molhou uma tripla e o quadro disparou. Pela hora marcada nos timers que controlam as luzes, isto aconteceu às 6 e meia da manhã. O aquário estava ok, peixes, corais tudo saudável e estranhamente a pocillopora estava mais tufada do que alguma vez a vi.

Na dúvida, da próxima vez que sonhar com peixes fora de água vou correndo ver se tá tudo bem.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Alfredo.

Ainda bem que não aconteceu nada de trágico. Mas, se fosse a ti, fazia mesmo o que afirmas no último parágrafo, pois com diz Mário Quintana _"Sonhar é acordar-se para dentro"_, por isso o teu sonho poderia ter sido um aviso.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Nesta altura do campeonato, na verdade já não tenho grandes dúvidas que estas coisas acontecem porque já é a 2ª vez. Ainda bem que desta vez as coisas foram menos dramáticas.

Nunca tive este tipo de experiências a não ser com peixes  :Smile:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Consegui fazer sair alguns corais do aquário e em contra-partida fazer 1 frag da staghorn de pontas azuis, 2 de pocillopora damicornis vermelha e 1 de hystrix que coloquei em zonas livres do aquário.

A ideia é tentar reduzir o estilo do aquário "1 de cada".

Entretanto não há maneira de conseguir fazer subir os níveis de cálcio que se mantêm em em 280. O kH parece já tar controlado nos 7.

A rotina actual inclui:

- TPA's de 15 litros (10 do mar a 1,029 + 5 de osmose) de 5 em 5 dias.
- Média de 3 litros de água com kalk diariamente;
- Nos dias da TPA coloco uma colher de triple buffer da tropic marin;
- Nos restantes dias coloco Biocalcium liquido da tropic marin.

Acabei de colocar 20ml de cada uma das 3 partes do Biocalcium e passado meia hora medi o cálcio e não vi nenhuma alteração.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Voltei a usar o biocalcium e a medição de cálcio baixou de 280 para 240 passada uma hora após a introdução. Algo vai mal.

Depois de investigar um bocado aqui pelo forum acho que pelo menos estava a fazer algo mal.

Misturava demasiado o kalk na água de osmose e colocava-o a correr logo a seguir às luzes apagarem, ou seja, quando ainda não havia CO2 suficiente na água.

Vou passar a usar vinagre para substituir o dióxido de carbono.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Alfredo,

Que testes estás a usar?
Qual o valor de Mg?

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Uso os testes da JBL.

Acabei de medir:

Cálcio: 300 (tá melhor)
Magnésio: 900
kH: 8

Como disse no post anterior introduzi uma doze de 40ml de cada frasco do biocalcium e o aquário deve ter actualmente um volume de 80 litros efectivos.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Alfredo,

O teu problema é o Mg!
Se não tiveres o Mg entre 1200 e 1500, não há equilibrio do Ca e este precipita...por mais que o aumentes ele vai precipitar!

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Ah, então é isso, obrigado!

E isso resolve-se com o triple buffer nas TPA's para a alcalinidade ou precisa mesmo de um suplemento só de magnésio?

Na próxima TPA vou medir o valor de magnésio da água do mar.

Na água daqui as únicas coisas que medi foram o kH (3 a 4) e o calcio (mais de 500).

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá de novo,

Como o teu aqua tem pouca água, compensa arranjares um suplemento para fazer aumentar o mg...por exemplo o da Seachem ou o da Grotech. :SbOk2:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado, vou ver isso. Eu penso que a origem do problema seja minha e não da água do mar, mas de qualquer forma vou ver.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Medições feitas hoje:

*Mar*
Densidade: 1.029
Mg 1100
Ca 400

*Mar + Osmose*
Densidade: 1.023
Kh 4
Mg 820
Ca 280

*Mar + Osmose + Triple Buffer*
Densidade: 1.023
Kh 8,5
Mg 900
Ca 300

O que é que se faz à vida? A minha vontade era deixar a densidade do aquário nos 1.029.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Nenhumas noticias costuma significar boas noticias. E foi o caso... até agora. 

O aquário tem que ser mudado para o Alentejo em Dezembro e pensava que este seria o único problema em que tinha que pensar.

Mas não contente com estas mudanças, o aquário resolveu implementar por sua conta e risco um sistema de TPA mais suave do que o que eu fazia: tem uma fuga e deixa cair uma gota no chão de 2 em 2 segundos.

Estou na dúvida: é melhor mudar o aquário para outro ou ir repondo a água que cai até ao Natal? Tenho receio de mudar o aquário para outro por causa da perturbação do substrato.

Conselhos?

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Viva,

Eu não arriscava. A passagem de água vai degradando tudo à volta e quando menos esperares podes ter 60L de água no chão em menos de 1s :Icon Cry:  
Foi mesmo azar acontecer nesta altura.
Boa sorte :SbOk:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Viva,
> 
> Eu não arriscava. A passagem de água vai degradando tudo à volta e quando menos esperares podes ter 60L de água no chão em menos de 1s 
> Foi mesmo azar acontecer nesta altura.
> Boa sorte


Boas...

Eu também ñão arriscaria, de uma fuga de poucos mm, pode evoluir rapidamente para uma falha bastante maior! Podes perder tudo e magoar alguém! Na minha opinião, não arrisques! :SbOk:  

Um abraço!

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Então, vou ver se mudo tudo para o outro aquário (excepto a areia) enquanto tento reparar.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Então, vou ver se mudo tudo para o outro aquário (excepto a areia) enquanto tento reparar.


É o mais sensato e seguro a fazer!!! Seria o que eu faria, para evitar um mal pior. 

Boa sorte, para essa intervenção!! :SbOk:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

O aquário mudou da Madeira pro Alentejo e ainda está a recuperar, não tanto da viagem mas de ter estado um mês com uma iluminação pra lá de má e sem escumador enquando não chegava o resto do equipamento.

Agora em vez de 70cms de comprimento tem 80.

Aqui vão umas fotos tiradas com uma webcam:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Nos últimos tempos não tenho feito muitas actualizações ao tópico, não porque não haja nada a dizer e não há, nem por falta de tempo que o há, mas por qualquer razão que me escapa. Ora se me escapa porque falar no assunto, perguntar-se-ão os menos cordatos seguidores desta narrativa e concerteza dignos que ver esclarecida a questão. Alguém mais atento poderá logo à primeira vista deste bloco de texto desconfiar que algo de novo surgiu aqui, ou quiça, terá mesmo o autor deste tópico sido usurpado do direito exclusivo ao uso do seu nome neste forum ou mesmo do uso pleno das suas faculdades literárias ou mentais. Mas os mistérios mais desconcertantes têm frequente e felizmente as explicações mais simples, neste caso, a releitura de um livro de José Saramago, Ensaio sobre a cegueira. Estando então explicada a razão da esquizofrenia evidenciada nas palavras anteriores presente e seguintes, e fazendo promessa de realizar os esforços ao meu alcance para não voltar a ceder a esta tentação, volto ao assunto deste post que ao adoptar um estilo compacto de aspecto e só aspecto semelhante a uma corrente de consciência se adapta ao relato do dia a dia de um nano-reef, compacto por natureza. Desde há uns meses que venho a medo e temente aos perigos que incorre qualquer aprendiz de feiticeiro que só possui parcos conhecimentos empíricos de ouvir dizer que disse, dizia eu que venho a medo a usar mais quimicos no aquário. Mas a curiosidade aguça o espirito empreendedor de felinos e humanos e de vagas intenções em pouco tempo se passa a actos temerários que pior do que por em risco a própria vida, como é o caso dos felinos, põem em risco a vida dos outros e lá dizia o outro que de boas intenções está o inferno cheio, mesmo sendo a vida dos outros formas de vida muito anteriores à nossa e anteriores aqui confunde-se com inferiores, tal é a obsessão dos nossos dias pelo mais novo, pelo mais recente. Referia-me portanto às vidas dos corais, peixes e mais um ou outro invertebrado, que não devido a evidenciarem sinais de estarem a querer comunicar o seu descontentamento com as condições em que vivem mas só porque o número de gotas de certo reagente que cai num tubo de ensaio é menor do que devia indicando uma insuficiência do somatório de cálcio e magnésio, são postas em perigo pelas ambições alquimistas do autor deste post. Assim sendo dirigi-me à farmácia mais próxima e adquiri sulfato de magnésio e cloreto de magnésio, não sem antes responder a uma série de questões dos farmaceuticos em relação ao destino dos pós que estava a adquirir. Falando em pós, deixo aqui uma recomendação da senhora minha mãe para quem necessita de adquirir seringas para matar aiptásias, "Diz que és drogado que eles dão-te as seringas". Depois de bem lido e relido o diz que disse da internet sobre as técnicas para aumento dos níveis magnésio e relido mais uma vez após ter os produtos em casa, surgiram bastantes dúvidas. Estes produtos quimicos apresentam-se sob diversas formas, esquizofrenia quimica talvez, e para quem trata a quimica por vocemecê como o autor deste post, não é fácil ter certezas quanto mais dúvidas. Uma vez que o diz que disse apontava várias receitas para a proporção entre o sulfato e o cloreto, acabei não me preocupando demasiado em saber a força de mudança presente em cada produto e decidi fazer a poção que me tinha proposto fazer apesar das dúvidas e experimentá-la numa primeira fase em doses homeopáticas, avaliando os resultados positivos no tudo de ensaio e as reacções das vidas presentes no aquário. Tive sorte, que se costuma dizer que está com o homem que não conta com ela, e os testes revelaram uma subida diária do nível de magnésio e as vidas no aquário, se no imediato não pareceram exultar, também não pareceram definhar. Resolvido o problema do magnésio, a minha atenção virou-se para o cálcio e resolvi com alguma repulsa experimentar o uso do vinagre para dissolver o hidróxido de cálcio antes de o juntar à água de osmose, 15 ml para uma colher de nem é de chá nem de café, que destino lhe teria dado quem a concebeu, concerteza não foi este de dosear hidróxido de cálcio, mas ninguém sabe para que veio ao mundo, muito menos uma colher. Este novo modus operandi do aquário já dura há bastante tempo, mas pergunto-me que efeitos a longo prazo poderá ter, em particular o uso do vinagre de vinho. O tempo passa rápido e ainda mais quando é realmente curto e os corais cresceram bastante, em especial a pocillopora e a acrópora staghorn de pontas azuis.

O filme baseado no "Ensaio sobre a cegueira" já está em fase de pós-produção, está nas mãos do realizador Fernando Meirelles (Cidade de Deus) e ele tem um blog onde vai falando do filme. Já houve alguns testscreenings e metade do pessoal levanta-se e vai embora porque é demasiado violento, pelos vistos o filme não suaviza as cenas mais pesadas do livro. http://blogdeblindness.blogspot.com/

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

E o nano voltou à terra onde nasceu, ou seja, Madeira.

E cresceu, ou melhor, engordou. Já não tem 80 cms de comprimento, tem só 68. Mas em compensação tem 50 de altura e 50 de largura.

Resumindo, passou de 96 litros brutos para 170. Mas ainda é um nano.

As más notícias: já não o via havia 3 meses e quando lá cheguei 50% dos corais estavam mortos e dos restantes, só 1 estava em boas condições (uma sinularia)

Os peixes (casal de palhaços) estavam bem e o camarão já era.

O transporte do continente para a Madeira lá se fez, com heatpacks e comprimidos de oxigénio.

Agora vou seguir com TPA's de 10 litros todos os dias a ver se isto endireita.

Os planos a médio prazo, depois de ver que isto tá nos conformes, é introduzir uma anémona.

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Boas amigo ARDEUS
É com muito prazer que vejo que estas de volta à carga... :SbOk:  
Sei que daqui a uns tempos vais ter esse aqua num espectaculo como o anterior nano...espero que corra tudo bem e se precisares de algo é so apitares...

Abraço e boa sorte

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado Ruben.

Isto agora vai muito devagar, quase parando. Se os corais sobreviventes não estavam bem, o transporte não os pôs melhor e estão muito tem-te-não-caias Os sarcos e cladiella estão mesmo caídos, mas como ainda não se estão a desfazer, calculo que recuperem.

Os únicos que dão mostras de já estar a reagir são os zoanthus, palythoas, gracilis e actinodiscus.

As xenias castanhas estavam bem antes do transporte, mas parece que não gostaram nada da viagem, duvido que resistam.

Ainda não sei se vai sobrar alguma coisa das acroporas e pocilloporas. As seriatoporas hystrix e caliendrum, foram-se.

A euphyllia que era enorme, está ali com um terço das cabeças ainda vivas, mas aquilo mais parece massa chinesa ou aletria, quando antes parecia macarrão italiano caseiro.

As turbinarias ainda têm a maior parte dos tecidos vivos, mas ainda não abriram pólipos.

Apanhei na praia uma pedra pomes pequena e coloquei no aquário para ver se aparecem ou não algas naquilo. Li que há lugares no mundo em que cultivam rocha viva com pedra pomes e resolvi experimentar. É bonita, castanho avermelhada com manchas cinza escuro (é aquela que parece um ovo vermelho, que se vê sobre o vidro do aquário ao centro).

Se vir que aquilo dá boa rocha viva, depois coloco umas pedras maiores.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Isto tá a passar por um ciclo qualquer e cheira-me que a recuperação vai ser lenta e atribulada.

Alguns corais, como as xenias e cladiella, estão a desfazer-se e acho que isso anda praqui complicar muito a estabilização do sistema. Uma película da algas castanhas começa agora a crescer sobre tudo o que nunca foi ou já não é vivo.

O escumador ora debita espuma que até parece uma imperial mal tirada ora gargareja umas horas sem mandar nada pra fora.

Tenho feito trocas de uns 30 litros por dia, o que corresponde a 20% do volume. Espero assim amenizar um bocado a montanha russa que parece que vai ali dentro no que respeita aos diversos parâmetros.

Entretanto, alterei o título do tópico do brejeiro mas justificado "Nano - Pequeno mas quente" para "Nano - Voyager". Este aquário já foi mudado tanta vez, quer dentro da ilha, quer da ilha para o Alentejo e de volta, que acho que merece o nome.

Espero mais tarde substituir 4 das 5 bombas que fazem a circulação por apenas duas Sicce Voyager. A única que vai ficar para além das Voyager é uma maxijet que alimenta o escumador, um Remora.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Já agora uma curiosidade...

Este era o caminho que eu fazia antes para ir da antiga casa ao mar para buscar água para as TPA's:



Ida e volta dava mais de 2 kms.

Este é o caminho actual:



Ida e volta dá pouco mais de 1 km. Isto é que é melhorar a qualidade de vida.

Problema de aritmética:

Quando enchi o aquário há dias, carreguei 10 litros de cada vez. Sabendo que o aquário tem 68 x 50 x 50 (cms), vidro de 10mm de espessura e 12 Kg de rocha viva, qual a intensidade das dores de costas e de pernas que eu fiquei após um dia de viagem do Alentejo para o Caniçal?

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Uma das dificuldades que tenho neste aquário é a circulação. O aumento da altura do aquário em 10cms parece que inviabiliza aquela técnica de apontar as bombas umas contra as outras junto à superfície para criar corrente caóticas, pelo menos com as bombas que tenho.

A 25 cms de altura a água já mexe muito devagar. Vai daí que para já e enquanto não troco de bombas, implementei o esquema de "máquina de lavar" em que as bombas não funcionam umas contra as outras e a água roda toda a boa velocidade pelo aquário.

Entretanto, apesar de a água daqui ter um kH muito baixo, não estou a usar aditivo nenhum para corrigir (com tanta TPA nem vale a pena).

Continuo a usar 20ml de vinagre de vinho com o Kalk.

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá Alfredo,

Bem vindo de volta à Ilha!  :Olá:  

Se precisares de ajuda em alguma coisa sabes que estamos aqui para isso.

Agora uma dúvida



> Continuo a usar 20ml de vinagre de vinho com o Kalk


Para que serve? É para equilibrar o pH?

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Olá Alfredo,
> 
> Bem vindo de volta à Ilha!  
> 
> Se precisares de ajuda em alguma coisa sabes que estamos aqui para isso.
> 
> Agora uma dúvida
> 
> 
> Para que serve? É para equilibrar o pH?


Olá Paula,

Penso que é para tornar a água mais ácida (deve estar a usar água da torneira em vez da de osmose) para dissolver melhor o kalk.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Olá Paula, obrigado!  :Smile: 

Em relação ao vinagre, há alguns posts aqui no forum sobre o assunto. Aqui vão uns links:

http://www.reefscapes.net/articles/b...alkwasser.html
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....t=Kalk+vinagre
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....hlight=vinagre

Como tudo na vida, tem vantagens e perigos. 

Uma vantagem para mim é que posso colocal o Kalk sem ter que esperar uma hora ou 2 depois de apagar as luzes. Ao apagar as luzes a fotossintese pára e os níveis de dióxido de carbono começam a aumentar. 

É que se se coloca antes de apagar as luzes ou logo a seguir, vai haver menos CO2 na água (que é necessário para o aproveitamento correcto do kalk). Se não houver CO2 suficiente na água para o ritmo a que se está a colocar Kalk, corre-se o risco de baixar a alcalinidade e cálcio em vez de aumentar. O uso do vinagre contorna este problema do CO2.

Mas isto é uma visão um bocado simplista das coisas e eu não percebo nada de química. 

Eu comecei a fazer isto há aproximadamente 1 ano porque não estava a conseguir aumentar os níveis de cálcio para além de 300 (falei no assunto num post absolutamente ilegível acima).

Mas por acaso não sei se devia estar a usar vinagre agora, numa altura em que o sistema se está a tentar reequilibrar.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Aquário:

Ca: 480
Mg: 900
kH: 5

Água do Mar:

Ca: 520
Mg: 900
kH: 5

Eu nem me vou por com histórias. Para já continuo com TPA's diárias entre 30 a 40 litros (na realidade são 3 ou 4 TPA's de 10 litros de cada vez) e quando isto estabilizar, reduzo para uma TPA de 10 litros por dia.

Nesta altura é difícil saber se o consumo de cálcio pode ser balanceado só pelas TPA's porque os corais ainda estão fechados para obras, mas suspeito que com a água do mar com cálcio a 520, é capaz de o aquário estabilizar facilmente a 300 e tal só com as TPA's.

Assim sendo... porquê continuar com Kalk?

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Meti-me praqui a fazer contas e partindo do principio que:

- o sistema consome 5% do Cálcio disponível diariamento;
- a água do Mar tem o Ca a 520;
- é feita uma TPA diária de 15% do volume de água

Chega-se à conclusão que a partir de 1 mês, o nível de cálcio estabiliza por volta dos 405.



Agora é saber como é que se processa o consumo de cálcio pelo sistema. É que de certeza que não é tão simples quanto tirar uma percentagem do Ca existente (até porque se houver em excesso eles tirarão somente o que precisarem).

No caso de as TPA's conseguirem suster o consumo de Ca, vale a pena fazer adições de Kalk? Fico com a ideia que o sistema ganha em estabilidade se eu for certinho nas TPA's e não fizer mais nada.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Esta noite já parei de dosear Kalk e vou seguir com TPA's de 30 litros diárias.

O aquário tem um volume esterior de 170 litros, mas descontando vidro bombas e rocha, fica para aí com uns 135 litros de água. Assim, os 30 litros diários representam uma troca de aproximadamente 22% de água.

Antes de apagar as luzes o pH era 8.35 e de manhã antes de acender era 8.15.

Fiquei surpreso com a pequena variação. Nunca me lembro de ter tido variações assim, eram sempre muito maiores.

Penso que uma das razões seja precisamente o facto do os corais ainda estarem fora de combate. Outra pode devido ao aquário estar longe de estar estabilizado.

Entretanto há mais uma razão para o aquário estar KO e é responsabilidade minha. Quando cheguei ao Alentejo a salinidade estava em 1.015. Corrigi para 1.023 rapidamente. Erro. As correcções de salinidade para cima têm que ser lentas, 0.001 por semana segundo se diz.

Ontem coloquei 6 pequenos camarões da nossa costa. Mas o que realmente ia ajudar era mais uma duzia de ermitas. Farto-me de os procurar mas ainda só consegui encontrar 2.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Alfredo,

Acho que a subida de 0,001 por semana é um cuidado exagerado... claro que se conseguires manter sempre a salinidade estável é melhor mas uma variação tão pequena não me parece que vá afectar os corais por aí além... 

Tenho a sensação que tendo o aquário cheio de corais, saudáveis, a variação de ph será maior, devido à respiração nocturna, que é sempre maior (zooxantelas também respiram). Por isso o kalk seria boa adição. No entanto, num aquário tão pequeno eu não acho que o kalk seja uma boa prática. Tenho a impressão que prejudica mais do que ajuda, pois como o volume é pequeno o ph pode subir muito. É uma questão de arranjares um controlador e ires vigiando. Se não tiveres variações de ph nas adições de kalk então acho que deves usar.

Eu fui um dos autores dos tópicos que referiste acima, do vinagre. Não acho benefico o uso de vinagre, nem sequer de kalk no meu sistema. Não uso nada, só TPAs e um pouco de biocálcio. 

Se fosse a ti usava bicarbonato para subir o KH para 8/9 e continuava com as TPAs. Com calcio a 520 não precisas de mais nada a não ser que enchas isso de acroporas. :Coradoeolhos:  


Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Boas Nuno.

Quando falas em bicarbonato, falas em bicarbonato de sódio, certo?

Em relação ao vinagre, quando comecei a usar, trouxe 2 benefícios: não mexia quase nada no pH e permitiu-me subir consideravelmente os níveis de cálcio. Não notei nada negativo no sistema.

A água daqui tem uma densidade elevada, entre os 1.028 e 1.029 e eu normalmente corrigia com água de osmose para os 1.023. Isso acabava diluindo a concentração de uma série de elementos, nomeadamente o magnésio que já é baixo na água daqui. Acabava ficando com muita coisa para corrigir: magnésio, KH e cálcio.

Para já vou aguardar, continuar com usando a força bruta das TPA's sem corrigir a salinidade e nem sequer vou tentar mexer no KH. Com tanta TPA ia acabar metendo a pata na poça.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Isto, verdade se diga é um bocado triste. Uma coisa é ter problemas no aquário e outra é ter problemas no aquário e vê-lo o dia todo.

Até as aiptásias sobreviventes estão mais pra cá do que pra lá.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Camarões e ermitas parecem estar a aguentar-se bem e como não tenho testes de amónia e nitritos, presumo que isso me diga que as coisas vão mais ou menos, apesar de a maioria dos corais sobreviventes continuarem fechados para obras. Os únicos que abrem são os zoanthus, gracillis, palythoas e as turbinarias, mas pouco. Ainda não dá para saber se as 2 cabeças de euphyllia que ainda sobrevivem se vão safar.

De qualquer forma, vou ver se fico atento para não cair na tentação de encher demasiado o aquário com rocha e corais.

Continuo com 3 TPA's de 10 litros por dia. Ainda agora vinha pra casa e um senhor à porta de uma pequena mercearia não teve problemas nenhuns em expressar a sua indignação, alto e bom som: "Esta gajo anda sempre com estas vasilhas às costas... Pra quê???"

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Alfredo,

Eu não fazia tantas TPAs. No teu caso a agua do Mar não tem uns parametros tão agradáveis quanto isso, eu sei que a estabilidade conta muito mas densidades a 1029 e calcio a 520 não me parecem bons atributos... Além disso com tanta carga, daqui a nada estás farto e tens de tirar férias do aquário...Não devemos ser escravos do aquario.

Porque não fazes somente 1 TPA por semana, maior claro e com os valores ajustados?Se não conseguires ajustar a água do mar, porque não consideras usar sal?não te saia muito caro, o aquario é pequeno.

Quais os valores de nitratos e fosfatos?

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Olá Nuno.

Nesta altura as TPA's não são propriamente um fardo. É sempre uma boa desculpa para dar uma volta ao pé do mar.

Quanto a corrigir os parâmetros, já fiz isso em tempos e os resultados não eram grande coisa. Por exemplo, ao ajustar a densidade para 1.023 tinha que juntar uma quantidade considerável de água de osmose. Ao fazer isso, se a água já tinha um KH baixo, ainda ficava mais baixo, com todos os elementos em menores concentrações. 

O magnésio nestas águas já é baixo, à volta de 900 e com a diluição ia para valores ainda mais baixos. A partir daí, quem é que conseguir por o cálcio em níveis decentes? Seria necessário reajustar todos os parâmetros.

Tanto quanto sei, os corais não se importam com uma densidade à volta de 1.029. Quem pode ter algum problema são os peixes. A esta densidade os peixes têm mais dificuldade em obter oxigénio do que a 1.023, mas o escumador e as bombas saturam a água de oxigénio.

Por isso, pelo menos para já, vou continuar com estas TPA's. E "vamos buscar água para os peixes?" são palavras mágicas para o meu cão  :Smile: 

As TPA's simplificam-me a vida e no aquário o cálcio deve manter-se em volta de 400, porque apesar de eu juntar água com cálcio acima de 500, o sistema lá vai o consumindo. Mas isso é algo que eu tenho que ajustando com o tempo. A minha ideia é ir testanto o cálcio praí uma vez por semana durante estes primeiros tempos e ir ajustando o volume das TPA's para manter o cálcio em volta de 400.

Quando estava no Alentejo cheguei a fazer algumas TPA's com sal que tinha lá para emergências (já não me lembro a marca). Após umas 2 ou 3 TPA's os corais começaram a ressentir-se. Voltei imediatamente à água natural.

Não sei os valores de nitratos e fosfatos, mas como o crescimento de algas é reduzido, acho que não devem ser problema.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Ok,

Mas chamo a atenção para 3 pontos:

O aquário não deve estar a consumir grande coisa nesta fase;

A densidade a 1029 não é boa para os corais nem o deve ser para as bactérias que habitam o nosso reef e que são o coração da filtragem;

Não te fies unicamente nos teus olhos. O facto de não teres algas não quer dizer que tens nitratos e fosfatos baixos. Eu pensava exactamente como tu e deixei de testar os nitratos e fosfatos. Quando algo correu muito mal no meu aquário resolvi medir os nitratos e estavam para cima de 40 mg/l. Não tinha alga nenhuma, nem as macro algas cresciam. Resumindo, para teres algas precisas de nitratos e fosfatos. Se tiveres fosfatos perto de zero podes ter nitratos a 100 que as algas não crescem.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Nuno, lembra-te que se eu acertar a densidade juntando água de osmose, fico com Magnésio a 700, por exemplo. Só isso chega para me fazer esquecer o assunto.

Uma das razões que me levou a começar com grande quantidade de TPA's foi suspeitar que o aquário ia passar pelo ciclo do azoto outra vez a seguir à viagem devido a tudo o que passou e queria minimizar os efeitos fazendo muitas trocas de água.

Só depois é que me ocorreu que podia continuar a fazer isso com outros fins, nomeadamente repor níveis dos elementos.

Eu testei cálcio, magnésio e KH ao fim de 3 ou 4 dias. Nessa altura, o Ca do aquário era 480 (40 abaixo da água do mar).

Hoje voltei a medir hoje (9 dias depois da montagem) e está em 460 (60 abaixo dos 520 da água do Mar). Apesar do Ca não estar a descer tão rápido como eu pensava, continua a descer. Penso que é devido à razão que apontaste, devido aos corais ainda estarem a consumir pouco cálcio.

Quanto a fosfatos e nitratos, não tenho os testes aqui. Mas as águas da Madeira são mais pobres em nutrientes do que as águas em Portugal continental. Aliás é por isso que as baleias são muito importantes por aqui. Quando alguma morre, fornece alimento a muitos animais durante muito tempo.

De qualquer forma vou continuar alerta.

Isto ainda é um aquário doente e isso dificulta a percepção de que não se está a fazer algo bem. Mas quanto mais simples for o tratamento melhor. E era uma loucura mandar-me a corrigir todos os parâmetros do aquário.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Isto anda complicado. Os 2 sarcophytons estão cada vez piores (nunca abriram desde que os vi no Alentejo há quase 1 mês) e acho que são eles que estão a perturbar o funcionamento do escumador.

Acho que quase nenhum dos corais vai sobreviver.

Reduzi um pouco as TPA's devido ao mau tempo, ando a fazer só uns 15 litros por dia.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Depois da saída de de quase todos os corais moribundos para o aquário do Miguel Correia, isto parece estar a seguir o seu curso mais calmamente. Até os peixes parecem ter ganhado mais apetite.

Optei de vez por fazer wet skimming durante o dia e menos wet à noite (para evitar que o copo transborde).

Meti mais caracolada lá para dentro para assim ver se as coisas normalizam mais rápido (a caracolada, buzios e ermitas comem as algas e o escumador livra-se das fezes deles).

Acho que isto agora vai melhorar mais rapidamente.

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Depois da saída de de quase todos os corais moribundos para o aquário do Miguel Correia, isto parece estar a seguir o seu curso mais calmamente. Até os peixes parecem ter ganhado mais apetite.
> 
> Optei de vez por fazer wet skimming durante o dia e menos wet à noite (para evitar que o copo transborde).
> 
> Meti mais caracolada lá para dentro para assim ver se as coisas normalizam mais rápido (a caracolada, buzios e ermitas comem as algas e o escumador livra-se das fezes deles).
> 
> Acho que isto agora vai melhorar mais rapidamente.


Viva Alfredo,

Aqui vão as fotos dos corais (20/01/2009):

Esta turbinária não deve ter qualquer problema em se safar, falta ganhar côr.


Esta euphylia tem duas cabeças minúsculas mas parece que é uma questão de tempo para normalizarem.


O sarco está deitado desde que chegou, não faço ideia se vai melhorar, vamos dar tempo, a ver.


Os seguintes (esqueletos de acroporas, pocilopora, hystrix, seriatopora, euphylias), não têm tecido, para esses não há milagres. :Whistle:  







Penso que é tudo.

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado Miguel.

Eu ainda tinha alguma esperança que as acróporas se safassem bem... tens certeza que as acróporas não têm tecido vivo? Quanto à pocillopora, queria ver se ainda tinha algum pequeno pedaço vivo.

As seriatoporas... acho que já podem ir fora. Pedia-te para não jogares o esqueleto das euphyllias fora porque gostava de usá-lo.

Mas as coisas parece que estão mesmo a melhorar.

No aquário, para além dos palhaços e vasta equipa de limpeza, só há mais uns pequenos actinodiscus, palythoas, gracillis, zoanthus e uma sinularia.

Na minha cabeça no entanto só há... anémonas  :Smile: 

Ando a ler sobre elas por todo o lado e a pensar como é que as abordo.

Tenho 2 hipóteses:

- Manter o aquário muito semelhante ao que estava e adicionar uma Stichodactyla haddoni. Isto permite manter mais facilmente um aquário com corais porque a haddoni normalmente mete o pé na areia junto a uma rocha. Como esta anémona é uma famosa comedora de peixes, ia ficar só com os palhaços.

- Arranjar uma Entacmaea quadricolor e ir dando tempo para ela crescer e com sorte se multiplicar. Neste caso o plano era ter o aquário principalmente dedicado às anémonas.

A 1ª hipótese não implica grandes mudanças no layout, a 2ª já necessita de grandes mudanças.

----------


## Paula Exposto

> Na minha cabeça no entanto só há... anémonas


Foste contagiado pelo lindo quadro dos palhaços com a sua anémona.
Também é uma coisa que ambiciono ter, um aquário só com palhaços e anémonas.

Espero que agora, tendo os corais no "hospital", consigas recuperar o equilíbrio necessário no aquário.

Boa sorte

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado Paula.

O plano que tenho é o seguinte:

- Assim que isto parecer ter acalmado um bocado, vou experimentar colocar uma acrópora. Se ela se der bem, adiciono uma seriatopora, que pela experiência que tive, é mais exigente. Pelo meio vou colocando mais corais moles. Então finalmente experimento uma anémona.

Hoje já estive dando um jeito no layout para seguir com este plano.

Quando chegar a altura da anémona entrar, logo coloco rochas para ela.

Isto é plano para o qual vão ser precisas muita calma e paciência. Mas eu não tenho pressa.

Ah, e o aquário já tem mais uma viagem marcada, para os próximos tempos. Decididamente há pessoas que não deviam ter animais.

----------


## Paula Exposto

> Ah, e o aquário já tem mais uma viagem marcada, para os próximos tempos


Tu não paras quieto!
Se precisares de ajuda avisa, pois nós já estamos a ficar peritos em mudanças de aquários  :yb624: 
Não me digas que vais deixar o farwest e vens para a cidade...Se for esse o caso a Doris agradece a proximidade da Mei-Mei

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado Paula!

Pois isto é um bocado o faroeste mas no leste da ilha. 

O pessoal daqui deve pensar que eu sou da PJ à paisana e mal disfarçado ou coisa parecida, porque já mais de uma vez à noite, lá vou eu com a cadela ao lado e mochila às costas, e se calha ir alguém à minha frente, quando ouve os meus passos, desata a correr com quantos fôlegos tem e desaparece. Ainda me dou mal com esta história.

Mas desta vez a mudança é mais curta, é dentro do Caniçal. O aquário vai de casa para o trabalho.

Pois, a coisa entre a Doris e a Mei-Mei até nem correu mal... faltava era a Mei-Mei conhecer o rapaz que está aí contigo na foto do teu avatar. Ela tem experiência em fazer amizade com pitbulls... mas a mim assusta-me um bocado.

----------


## Paula Exposto

Quando fizeres a mudança avisa que vamos aí dar-te uma mão.

Quanto às apresentações ao Jasper isso é uma questão de irmos para um sítio neutro, ele tem um carácter fantástico, num instante torna-se inseparável de vocês.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Ok, obrigado aceito a ajuda. Mas ainda não ser exactamente quando vai ser, ainda não recebi luz verde para invadir o espaço.

Presumo que como não se importem que eu leve a Mei-Mei, não devem ter objecções a que leve um aquário... ou dois (ainda não perguntei).

Em relação ao Jasper... pois, mas como o último encontro dela com um pitbull foi traumático, tem que ser com muito cuidado. Até porque a Mei-Mei torna-se um bocado bruta quando já não quer brincar.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Hoje passei por Machico e trouxe areia da praia. De onde veio aquela areia? Aquilo tem cara de Porto Santo. Mas é mesmo muito fina e por isso coloquei só uns 2 ou 3 cms.

Todos os habitantes gostaram, em particular quem tem que se arrastar pelo fundo, uma vez que têm muito mais aderência. Bicheza que gosta de andar debaixo da areia que andava constantemente a ser molestada pelos ermitas, tem agora uma vida mais descansada.

Os 6 camarões da nossa costa agora também pastam alegremente pela areia.

Os palhaços também me parecem mais confortáveis em todo o aquário.

----------


## Paula Exposto

> Hoje passei por Machico e trouxe areia da praia. De onde veio aquela areia? Aquilo tem cara de Porto Santo.


Não veio do Porto Santo, essa areia veio de Marrocos, acho eu.
O que interessa é q sirva o propósito.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Pois serve. Mas eu acho que aquilo vai criar muita zona anaeróbica mesmo sendo pouca areia, porque é muito fina.

Os camarões quando eu fizer a mudança, voltam prás poças de onde vieram. Mas não sei se eles vão gostar, porque levam uma boa vida no aquário.

Costumo ver 4 espécies de peixes nas poças quando vou buscar água e já pensei trazer 1 para passar umas férias no aquário, mas tenho resistido à tentação. Para além disso, acho que os palhaços não iam apreciar.

Esta é a espécie mais bonita que anda lá nas poças, o Thalassoma pavo:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Os únicos corais vivos são 4 pólipos de palythos, zoanthus em duas rochas e 2 pólipos de actinodiscus e uma valente sinularia, parece que nada manda aquilo abaixo.

O resto que se vê no aquário são esqueletos de acroporas e euphyllias, que ali estão só para o aquário não parecer tão despido. Hoje até meti o esqueleto de uma seriatopora numa das poças aqui próximo, pra ver se confundo alguém que vá pra lá à pesca ou apanhar caramujos.

O Miguel Correia trouxe-me umas caulerpas, mas não sei se as algas não vão dar conta delas.



Aquela zona aberta vai ficar à disposição das algas até que chegue a altura de colocar anémonas, o que parece que ainda vai demorar muito tempo.

O plano está sempre a ser alterado, mas a ideia é ter apenas uma acrópora, uma hystrix, uma montipora de prato, uma turbinaria e logo se vê se uma euphyllia.

Actualmente tenho 6 bombas no aquário (1 do escumador e mais 5).

O plano A é ficar com a do escumador e mais 2 voyager, colocadas juntas em cima e ao centro:



Como elas permitem regular a velocidade de rotação da saída, uma fica a rodar muito devagar (o suficiente para não levantar areia) e outra fica a rodar muito rápido, para criar algum caos e ver se faz de wavemaker em simultâneo.

Elas são uns mamarrachos compridos devido ao facto de a cabeça rodar, mas ficando de frente, acho que até são discretas.

Têm um fluxo de 2300 L/H cada, mas se não chegar, talvez venha mais outra ou uma Koralia.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Aquilo tem demasiada rocha à frente... ficava melhor se abrisse mais espaço:



Por outro lado, acabei de olhar para os peixes que andam por essa zona... como o aquário ainda está muito despido, iam ficar um bocado desamparados se eu reduzisse a rocha nessa área. Fica como está... pra já.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Nem aiptasias encontro. Até parece que voltei aos primeiros tempos em que montei o aquário (2 ou 3 anos atrás?), entretenho-me a ver os espirógrafos e ermitas.



Já agora, já alguém notou que os cães consegue sorrir com a boca fechada? Viram as comissuras da boca um pouco pra cima como nós.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

A fase mais alta das algas castanhas já lá vai, actualmente só metade da areia tem algas. As caulerpas que parecia que iam perder a batalha com as algas castanhas, parece que se vão safar.

Reduzi as TPA's, porque as águas não têm andado muito limpas.

Acima, disse que tinha deitado o esqueleto de uma seriatopora para uma poça junto ao local onde recolho água para as TPA's. No dia seguinte coloquei lá o esqueleto maior de uma pocillopora.

Ninguém levou aquilo pra casa, mas concerteza reparou nos esqueletos e decidiu que não gostava de os ver ali. Quando lá voltei, alguém tinha jogado 2 pedaços de alvenaria em cima deles e havia pedaços de esqueleto de pocillopora e seriatopora espalhados na poça.

Mas a sua intervenção não ficou por aí: desapareram 2 garrafas de cerveja que lá estavam ao lado dos esqueletos dos corais.

Vá-se lá saber o que se passou... o pessoal daqui é estranho. Fiquei sem saber se foi obra de drogado, adolescente ou pescador... ou de um pescador adolescente drogado, que também os há por aqui.

Hoje enquanto dava uma volta pelo porto e tentava não levantar voo devido ao vento, vi 3 peixes balão em cima do cimento, a distâncias de umas dezenas de metros uns dos outros.

O que é que passa pela cabeça do pessoal???

Eu também ando mais avariado da cabeça do que é normal com estes assuntos, porque agora ando a trabalhar na caça à baleia.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

A alegria que um aquário, mesmo no estado deste, nos pode dar...

Apaga-se a HQI e fica um actinica... começo a olhar para aquele mundo azul de que não gosto particularmente, salpicado de florescente laranja dos zoanthus e verde da sinularia e zoanthus também.

Ver um sistema destes recuperar é um privilégio. Todos os dias conto os actinodiscus azuis... pensava que só tinha 1, afinal há uns 6 e melhor ainda, mais 2 vermelhos. 

E conto os zoanthus verdes. 1, 2 3... 10... 

Levanto mais a cabeça e em vez de olhar através do vidro, olho pela superfície à procura de mais algum zoanthus verde.

Ao olhar pela superfície a ondular levo com o efeito de refracção da superfície da água o que me dá um ângulo diferente... e a maior surpresa de todas: uma ricordea!!! uma ricordea laranja muito pequenina com um brilho que ofusca os zoanthus, metida num buraco. Eu pensava que ela tinha morrido há quase 1 ano!!!

Na areia areia, agora, só crescem macro-algas.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Só pra terminar a história dos esqueletos de corais: alguém passou lá e levou os restos dos esqueletos dos corais.

Escusado será dizer que tem que haver mais que uma pessoa nesta história:

- Alguém jogou umas "peças" de alvenaria para dentro das poças para esmagar os corais;
- Alguém apanhou as garrafas de cerveja que estavam mesmo ao lado dos corais;
- Alguém recolheu os restos dos corais.

Bom... também pode acontecer que estes 3 "alguéms" sejam a maré.

No aquário já não há algas na areia há alguns dias e restam muito poucas nos vidros. Continuo com TPA's diárias, mas só 10 litros, uma vez que não deve haver grande consumo de cálcio.

Se eu disser que não existe a tentação de meter já lá mais um ou dois corais ou camarões, minto... mas a tentação é pequena, por isso acho que não há perigo.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Os corais sobreviventes que estavam no aquário do Miguel Correia, voltaram: 2 turbinarias e um LPS que nunca identifiquei. Para além deles, o Miguel ofereceu-me uma Seriatopora hystrix.

Até agora, parecem estar a dar-se bem. O Miguel náo quis ficar com uma das turbinarias porque as achou que se "babam" muito  :Smile: 

A hystrix vai ser uma forma de ver se a água tá capaz para uma anémona.

À direita está o esqueleto de uma acrópora staghorn que se tinha partido em vários bocados e que eu colei numa forma um bocado diferente da original. Gostava de um dia o encher com zoanthus.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Ontem vi algo espectacular: junto a um contentor do lixo estava uma mota completamente coberta de coralina. Que visão! A mota até tinhar ar de ter umas valentes décadas em cima.

Eu é que não gosto de coisas em geral, senão tinha-a trazido para casa para a estacionar ao lado do aquário  :Smile:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Já lá vão praticamente 3 meses e actualmente faço umas 2 TPA's de 10 litros por semana. O Cálcio tem-se mantido nos 440, sem adição de kalk.

As algas verdes ainda proliferam. Comecei agora a usar uma osmose para ver se as coisas melhoram.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Xiii... há tanto tempo que não via este tópico!

Entretanto o nano voltou a viajar, desta vez para o norte da ilha onde está estacionado há um ano.


Tanta coisa se passou e o aquário continua sem grandes mudanças a avaliar pelas fotos.

Bom, há 2 anémonas, uma calha de leds, uma vortech, um Ophioderma squamosissimus, um par de camarões, um Protula bispiralis, uns corais novos e posso dizer que só há semanas o aquário recuperou do crash do final de 2008.

O casal de palhaços já se separou e já se voltou a juntar. Nunca me irei esquecer da reacção deles ao entrar em contacto com a anémona, em especial da fêmea. Entrou em êxtase. Mergulhou a cara nos tentáculos e até pareceu que levou com um dardo tranquilizante.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

E mais uma viagem para o sul da ilha que isto de meter um alentejano rodeado de montanhas a leste, oeste e sul nah resulta muito bem.

Aqui tá uma actualização:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Está mais cheio... acho que a imagem de há um ano atrás estava com melhor aspecto. 

A foto não tava a captar bem as cores e com o photoshop acho que ainda ficou pior.

----------

